# ***2011 Severe Weather Thread II***



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad the first one is done and don't wanna repeat that record breaking effort anytime soon. I sincerely hope everyone made it through last night with little or no damage.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

We`re fine here, Hugh. Looks like we`ve dodged a bullet so far. Seminole looks to be takin` a beatin` right now though.


My thoughts are with those who have suffered through this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re fine here, Hugh. Looks like we`ve dodged a bullet so far. Seminole looks to be takin` a beatin` right now though.
> 
> 
> My thoughts are with those who have suffered through this.



Y'all should be about in the clear.

First reports are 123 folks dead in Alabama so far. I expect that will go up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Save this morning after report, it'll be one for the books.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess this is as good a place as any for you folks to talk about what you're waking up to, how your friends and family faired and post some pics if you've gottem'.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Pictures on ABC from Tuscaloosa this morning are heartbreaking. There is nothing, as far as you can see, that part of town was literally wiped off the face of the earth. It's very hard to watch.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 28, 2011)

It is truly a disaster area....Thoughts and prayers to those in the area or who have friends/family in the area...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Dark clouds & hot here......... slight wind ........... thunder to my southeast.................


----------



## Corey (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for all you guys do, Direct TV was out and I was going 
to you guys! 

I live a half mile from Corinth and when they start talking 
about that little place its getting to close for my liking.


----------



## AccUbonD (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like atleast an F3 came thru Bartow county, IMO I would call it an F4, but let the experts decide that. Only concrete slabs remaining at some places.


----------



## DDD (Apr 28, 2011)

Without question, this is the MOST amazing video I have seen anywhere of the Tuscaloosa tornado.

I could not find the embedded version, so if a mod can fix it for me, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## countrytime (Apr 28, 2011)

Norht Spalding County got hammered I just couldn't believe what I seen with all the damage.


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 28, 2011)

Has anyone heard from throwback?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry for no updates last night.  After we got warning about the tornado down in Hampton/Macdonough coming our way, watched the local weather streaming on my in-laws netbook.  Lightening was bad, but the worst of it skipped over Covington.

Heavy heavy rain for about 10-15 minutes with constant lightening and a bit of thunder.  Winds were really not that bad.  We had it worse a couple of weeks ago.  

By 1:30AM, everything had pretty much cleared through.  Amazed that it skipped us and went on to hammer Rutledge/Madison.  Drove back home and got the kids in there beds and I was too tired to get back on here.

Prayers continue for all those affected throughout the state.

Thanks Miguel and DDD for the early warning and this thread.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Apr 28, 2011)

Here ya go DDD


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 28, 2011)

Amazing footage DDD, fixed it for ya.
That will bring tears to your eyes when you think of the lives it is touching. Truly one of the most powerful things on this planet.


----------



## SGADawg (Apr 28, 2011)

The weather is just getting here in Douglas.  Moderate winds and light rain right now.  Looks like more cells building to our west.

I know it's over for you north/middle Ga folks, but what about us?  We are under no watchs/warnings right now.  Can we expect that to change or will this just be a rain event for us.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

SGADawg said:


> The weather is just getting here in Douglas.  Moderate winds and light rain right now.  Looks like more cells building to our west.
> 
> I know it's over for you north/middle Ga folks, but what about us?  We are under no watchs/warnings right now.  Can we expect that to change or will this just be a rain event for us.


It just came thru Fitzgerald and according to Nic still more coming from his way, it's cooled off here too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

DDD said:


> Without question, this is the MOST amazing video I have seen anywhere of the Tuscaloosa tornado.
> 
> I could not find the embedded version, so if a mod can fix it for me, I would be most appreciative.



It's an amazing video, but the person shooting it was an idiot and lucky to be alive.


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 28, 2011)

we worked until 11pm last night on water main break. it was lightning and real windy. left heading home and the bottom fell out about the time I pulled up in the driveway. we had one storm come across west point lake and do some damage between hog mountain and whitesville road. i heard there was some folks trapped, pulled roofs off some houses, no major injuries but havnt confirmed that. it was a rocky ride for us several times, we were borerline with several tornadoes within half mile of our house. I am trying to get in touch with my cousin in Wellmington AL, I got word that her house was leveled

Throwback, thanks for checking on me man

I was frustrated with the weather channels, we were getting hammered with wind, active tornado warnings issued and alerts from the sherrifs dept but the weather folks were focusing on areas they think potential storms could be forming. We were having to monitor the radar on our phones.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Looks like atleast an F3 came thru Bartow county, IMO I would call it an F4, but let the experts decide that. Only concrete slabs remaining at some places.



Praying for you folks up that way. That was one of the nastiest, longest lived tornado's I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Spotlite said:


> we worked until 11pm last night on water main break. it was lightning and real windy. left heading home and the bottom fell out about the time I pulled up in the driveway. we had one storm come across west point lake and do some damage between hog mountain and whitesville road. i heard there was some folks trapped, pulled roofs off some houses, no major injuries but havnt confirmed that. it was a rocky ride for us several times, we were borerline with several tornadoes within half mile of our house. I am trying to get in touch with my cousin in Wellmington AL, I got word that her house was leveled
> 
> Throwback, thanks for checking on me man
> 
> I was frustrated with the weather channels, we were getting hammered with wind, active tornado warnings issued and alerts from the sherrifs dept but the weather folks were focusing on areas they think potential storms could be forming. We were having to monitor the radar on our phones.




Next time you're out in that mess and wanna know right away what is in your area you need to give me a call and I'll put you on it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

The temp here has dropped 12 degrees in the last hour and a half.


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next time you're out in that mess and wanna know right away what is in your area you need to give me a call and I'll put you on it.



10-4 thanks. I have to admit, several times last night, I got a little worried ALOT


----------



## FlyDawg72 (Apr 28, 2011)

Big bunch of NO BUENO around our house last night in Cumming... two tornadoes passed within about 5 miles of my house. LOTS of lightning, lots of wind, but overall nothing compared to what my Mom got in Walker County and my friends in Trenton.

I wish the best to all those who had losses in the storms last night, I know many had some serious weather.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Spotlite said:


> we worked until 11pm last night on water main break. it was lightning and real windy. left heading home and the bottom fell out about the time I pulled up in the driveway. we had one storm come across west point lake and do some damage between hog mountain and whitesville road. i heard there was some folks trapped, pulled roofs off some houses, no major injuries but havnt confirmed that. it was a rocky ride for us several times, we were borerline with several tornadoes within half mile of our house. I am trying to get in touch with my cousin in Wellmington AL, I got word that her house was leveled
> 
> Throwback, thanks for checking on me man
> 
> I was frustrated with the weather channels, we were getting hammered with wind, active tornado warnings issued and alerts from the sherrifs dept but the weather folks were focusing on areas they think potential storms could be forming. We were having to monitor the radar on our phones.


Glad to hear you & yours is ok, Spotlight!!!



Nicodemus said:


> The temp here has dropped 12 degrees in the last hour and a half.


Yeah, noticed that on my walkabout too!!


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2011)

Two killed here in Lamar Co.  My yaks were scatter through the woods but are now safely at home.  We only lost power otherwise.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

The more folks I talk to over in Hueytown the worse it gets. I now have a visual of the path, and it went across the mines behind my brother n laws house, then crossed the mines near Hueytown, less than a mile from the mother n law's house and paralleled the railroad tressle that crosses the highway there. I was saddened to learn that one of our frequent stops for a biscuit and the owner, Steve's grocery didn't make it yesterday. It is a mere memory now. Pleasant Grove is in bad condition right up the road because a major subdivision was hit. Most areas are restricted access and it may be days before the power is back on in that area. My brother n law's brother is on his four wheeler working as a volunteer with fema. They are taking doors out of the debris and using them as sleds to pull be hind the four wheelers to get the bodies out from the Pleasant Grove site.

Some times it hurts to be right.. I knew it would be bad, but this is the part I don't like.


----------



## win280 (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The more folks I talk to over in Hueytown the worse it gets. I now have a visual of the path, and it went across the mines behind my brother n laws house, then crossed the mines near Hueytown, less than a mile from the mother n law's house and paralleled the railroad tressle that crosses the highway there. I was saddened to learn that one of our frequent stops for a biscuit and the owner, Steve's grocery didn't make it yesterday. It is a mere memory now. Pleasant Grove is in bad condition right up the road because a major subdivision was hit. Most areas are restricted access and it may be days before the power is back on in that area. My brother n law's brother is on his four wheeler working as a volunteer with fema. They are taking doors out of the debris and using them as sleds to pull be hind the four wheelers to get the bodies out from the Pleasant Grove site.
> 
> Some times it hurts to be right.. I knew it would be bad, but this is the part I don't like.



Prayers go out to everyone that was effected by this storm.
But you will never know how gratful people are and how many lives you might have saved yesterday and last night by having these threads.
all I can say is THANKS!!!!


----------



## Wade Chandler (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's an amazing video, but the person shooting it was an idiot and lucky to be alive.



My cousin's husband claims it was one of his coworkers who shot this video.  I'll call them later and confirm that and ask him if the guy is usually that much of a fool.
I would like to go out to the midwest and go storm chasing and see a tornado rip through a cornfield or open prairie with lots of space around and no people affected, but being in a town as something like that is bearing down would be truly frightening.


----------



## win280 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got a report that the school and library in Manchester(Meriweather County) was hit pretty hard last night. No school today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Wade Chandler said:


> My cousin's husband claims it was one of his coworkers who shot this video.  I'll call them later and confirm that and ask him if the guy is usually that much of a fool.
> I would like to go out to the midwest and go storm chasing and see a tornado rip through a cornfield or open prairie with lots of space around and no people affected, but being in a town as something like that is bearing down would be truly frightening.



I just want some daytime activity so I can lay eyes on it.



win280 said:


> Just got a report that the school and library in Manchester(Meriweather County) was hit pretty hard last night. No school today.



But then again, it's damage like this that makes me thank God that it was at night time.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 28, 2011)

win280 said:


> Prayers go out to everyone that was effected by this storm.
> But you will never know how gratful people are and how many lives you might have saved yesterday and last night by having these threads.
> all I can say is THANKS!!!!



Ditto!


----------



## Nate23 (Apr 28, 2011)

<object width="416" height="374" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" id="ep"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/.element/apps/cvp/3.0/swf/cnn_416x234_embed.swf?context=embed&videoId=us/2011/04/28/nat.alabama.tornado.cnn" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" /><embed src="http://i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/.element/apps/cvp/3.0/swf/cnn_416x234_embed.swf?context=embed&videoId=us/2011/04/28/nat.alabama.tornado.cnn" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="416" wmode="transparent" height="374"></embed></object>


----------



## DDD (Apr 28, 2011)

Death toll now over 200.  Unreal.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 28, 2011)

That one that passed north of us was impressive.  Had to be in excess of 100 strikes per minute.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

DDD said:


> Death toll now over 200.  Unreal.


 so so sad..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

My bro n law just called back. He and the boys have loaded up their trailer with debris from Tuscaloosa. He even found somebody's mailbox, with mail in it. He's saving that one in hopes that it can get back to them. On a sadder note though, the girl that used to babysit for them was caught in the cell in Hueytown and had one of her small children ripped from her arms and her other child was severely injured by flying debris and is in the hospital. 

Nate23, thanks for the video. I like that one a lot better than the idjit that almost got caught in the parking lot by one. The dynamics in that tornado were off of the charts.


----------



## ryano (Apr 28, 2011)

Absolutely unreal.....As I reported last night a co worker of mine took a direct hit from either a tornado touchdown or straight line winds and lost much of their house and both vehicles.......I fared well thankfully. All damage was a little south and a little north of where I live.

I could have sworn I heard Glenn Burns mention something about possibly more next week?    What do you weather guys around here see?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Incredible video of the tornado with debris field.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

ryano said:


> Absolutely unreal.....As I reported last night a co worker of mine took a direct hit from either a tornado touchdown or straight line winds and lost much of their house and both vehicles.......I fared well thankfully. All damage was a little south and a little north of where I live.
> 
> I could have sworn I heard Glenn Burns mention something about possibly more next week?    What do you weather guys around here see?



I looked yesterday and saw no such thing, but after I catch up on some sleep I'll look again and make sure.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

It was a ride last night.This is one for the record books.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Sad story out of spalding cty.

<object width="430" height="270" id="kickWidget_6690_26724" name="kickWidget_6690_26724" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://serve.a-widget.com/service/getWidgetSwf.kickAction">
<!-- Firefox uses the 'data' attribute above, IE/Safari uses the param below -->
   <param name="movie" value="http://serve.a-widget.com/service/getWidgetSwf.kickAction"></param>
   <param name="FlashVars" value="affiliateSiteId=6690&widgetId=26724&width=430&height=270&revision=6&autoPlay=0&mediaType_mediaID=video_1571162&playOnLoad=0" ></param>
   <param name="wmode" value="transparent" ></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" ></param>
   <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" ></param>
</object>


----------



## krisjack (Apr 28, 2011)

I heard last nite that my cousin is alright in Tuscaloosa AL.They had to take cover but it didnt hit there house.They seem to be very lucky.I also have a cousin that lives in MO.They had a bad tornado there last week and she is okay as well.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

MAN IS IT COMING DOWN NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

krisjack said:


> I heard last nite that my cousin is alright in Tuscaloosa AL.They had to take cover but it didnt hit there house.They seem to be very lucky.



That is very good news.



Keebs said:


> MAN IS IT COMING DOWN NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


 You must be in Fitzgerald then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like it`s about over with here.

Hugh, DDD, Lee, great job ya`ll did last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like it`s about over with here.
> 
> Hugh, DDD, Lee, great job ya`ll did last night.



Thanks Nick. Let's hope we don't have to do that again this year.


----------



## krisjack (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah it wasnt that bad at all here.Got lucky.some area in lee and albany got hail but thats about it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is very good news.
> 
> 
> You must be in Fitzgerald then.


 duh, I don't get to telecommute for work!


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> MAN IS IT COMING DOWN NOW!!!!!!!!!!!



You can have it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> duh, I don't get to telecommute for work!



And when was the last time I visited you at work?? Now I see where Lil'D get's that mouth of hers...


----------



## AR_hillbilly (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know the location of y'alls towns and counties, but have a friend that lives near Union Point. Does anyone know if, or how bad that area was hit?


----------



## simpleman30 (Apr 28, 2011)

sure wish yall would send some of that rain towards savannah.  we can't catch a break on this dry weather.  these hit or miss storms have been missing us all spring.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

AR_hillbilly said:


> I don't know the location of y'alls towns and counties, but have a friend that lives near Union Point. Does anyone know if, or how bad that area was hit?



They would have been near the path of the one that went through Madison, but have not heard any reports of damage out of Union Point yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

simpleman30 said:


> sure wish yall would send some of that rain towards savannah.  we can't catch a break on this dry weather.  these hit or miss storms have been missing us all spring.



In about 45 minutes you should get your wish..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> You can have it.


 my garden says "Thank You"!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> And when was the last time I visited you at work?? Now I see where Lil'D get's that mouth of hers...


----------



## lady (Apr 28, 2011)

Just to give you guys some news i live in clayton ga and its really bad here mt city ,lake burton and germany is really bad. when it started we were at work at caterpillar in franklin north carolina and were getting off at 11 pm we could not leave and when we were able to leave it took us about 5 hours to get from franklin to clayton. 441 in mt city looks like a war zone. I just pray that all are ok and that we never have to go threw this again. I have never ever been threw anything like this and i hope i never have to again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

lady said:


> Just to give you guys some news i live in clayton ga and its really bad here mt city ,lake burton and germany is really bad. when it started we were at work at caterpillar in franklin north carolina and were getting off at 11 pm we could not leave and when we were able to leave it took us about 5 hours to get from franklin to clayton. 441 in mt city looks like a war zone. I just pray that all are ok and that we never have to go threw this again. I have never ever been threw anything like this and i hope i never have to again.



Thanks for the report Lady, glad y'all are OK.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 28, 2011)

lady said:


> Just to give you guys some news i live in clayton ga and its really bad here mt city ,lake burton and germany is really bad. when it started we were at work at caterpillar in franklin north carolina and were getting off at 11 pm we could not leave and when we were able to leave it took us about 5 hours to get from franklin to clayton. 441 in mt city looks like a war zone. I just pray that all are ok and that we never have to go threw this again. I have never ever been threw anything like this and i hope i never have to again.



5 hours???     That longer than it usually takes me eto get there from here!    Thanks for the update... got family in Franklin & Sylva (and Caterpillar) did they have much damage north of Clayton??


----------



## AR_hillbilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They would have been near the path of the one that went through Madison, but have not heard any reports of damage out of Union Point yet.



OK, Thanks! I'll try to check on them. He is on the forum too but like me he doesn't say much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

DNR damage photo's in Catoosa on FB.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4108313388.298409.101012503387&type=1&theater


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 28, 2011)

unreal. alot of families need prayer today


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Which storm was the worst?The one we had in 2008 on mothers day or this one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> Which storm was the worst?The one we had in 2008 on mothers day or this one?



This is being labeled as the largest, most damaging tornado ever. I rode through Oak Grove Al. with my brother n law the day after the EF5 hit in 98, and in talking with him this morning he said that that storm doesn't hold a candle to the massive scale of damage done by this one.


----------



## lady (Apr 28, 2011)

no damage in franklin but north of clayton yes mt city just north of clayton is bad my supervisor has 7 tree on his house noone hurt thank god.  there was about 25 people trapped at a store in rabun gap with a mt city firefighter he was keeping us informed about the storms it seemed like every few minutes there was a cell coming right at us so we just stayed in the store and waited it out. For most of you that come up threw here there is or should i say there was a gun and knife store in mt city it riped the store into. trees down all over 441 north and lots of damage. don't really know what it look like i am stuck at home myself.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is being labeled as the largest, most damaging tornado ever. I rode through Oak Grove Al. with my brother n law the day after the EF5 hit in 98, and in talking with him this morning he said that that storm doesn't hold a candle to the massive scale of damage done by this one.



wow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

david w. said:


> wow.



Weather channel is saying that once all of the data is in this may well be the largest tornado outbreak ever in American History. The death total across all states is up to over 250 now.


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Weather channel is saying that once all of the data is in this may well be the largest tornado outbreak ever in American History. The death total across all states is up to over 250 now.



I didn't think it would ever get to be that bad of a storm(then again thats why im not the weather man).


----------



## ryano (Apr 28, 2011)

The aftermath here in Pickens county. Just west of downtown Jasper.

http://www.pickensprogressonline.com/images/stories/events/tornadodamage/index.htm


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

ryano said:


> The aftermath here in Pickens county. Just west of downtown Jasper.
> 
> http://www.pickensprogressonline.com/images/stories/events/tornadodamage/index.htm


 That pic with the board thru the tire!!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That pic with the board thru the tire!!!



X2!!!!!!!You know that thing had to be STRONG!


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 28, 2011)

I was very glad to come into work at 10 today and have many folks say they came away from this one without any significant damage, plus coming here and seeing many who seemed to be in harm's way are here to talk about it.

The folks in Ellijay did better this time than the one a couple of weeks ago, and I was surprised about that after what took place in Ringgold, I thought for sure part of the NW mess might have come in to there, but all the systems had a pretty solid track to the northeast.  

Anyone get a total on the number of tornadoes?  It may still be too early, since teams have to look at areas on a case by case basis, but I think we might top the books on that number also.

A tragic day & night not soon forgotten!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 28, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> I was very glad to come into work at 10 today and have many folks say they came away from this one without any significant damage, plus coming here and seeing many who seemed to be in harm's way are here to talk about it.
> 
> The folks in Ellijay did better this time than the one a couple of weeks ago, and I was surprised about that after what took place in Ringgold, I thought for sure part of the NW mess might have come in to there, but all the systems had a pretty solid track to the northeast.
> 
> ...




Up to 164 tornados at this point for 4/27, but this is not complete yet.

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/yesterday.html


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Up to 164 tornados at this point for 4/27, but this is not complete yet.
> 
> http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/yesterday.html


Good lord!!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 28, 2011)

A certain football coach owns a house in Tuscaloosa, AL and also on Lake Burton in GA, approximately 300 miles away.  The house in Lake Burton has trees down all around it...not sure of damage to the house...but those trees were brought down by a tornado from the same storm that went through Tuscaloosa earlier in the day.  I wonder if his house in Tuscaloosa was also damaged?  If so...what would the odds of that be?  Freakin nuts.


----------



## ADB (Apr 28, 2011)

There is alot of structural damage in Rutledge/Madison. Alot of trees and powerlines are down. It looks like a war zone. Had one pass within 1000 yards of the house. That roaring train noise that you hear them talk about is true!!!!!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Apr 28, 2011)

We had the Wx radio alarming all night till midnight, reporting confirmed tornado sightings at Amicalola, Waluska, and SW of Suches, which was WAY too close to home... We stayed in the basement under our desk  We lost power about 10PM, got it back at 10AM. No damage here in S Dahlonega.

Anyone know anything about those? Haven't been out and about yet.


----------



## Mojo^ (Apr 28, 2011)

There is a spot on I-75 just south of High Falls exit 198 where a tornado crossed. There is an area about 1/2 wide that looks as if a giant bush hog passed through the woods, crossed the interstate and kept going. That was no little F1 tornado either. This morning when I came through they were still clearing debris. There was at least one tractor trailer that was in the wrong place at the wrong time.

I heard that a forklift refurb facility just outside of Hampton (Sunnyside?) had forklifts thrown around as if they were toys, some were out in the road. Forklifts!


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2011)

Mojo^ said:


> There is a spot on I-75 just south of High Falls exit 198 where a tornado crossed. There is an area about 1/2 wide that looks as if a giant bush hog passed through the woods, crossed the interstate and kept going. That was no little F1 tornado either. This morning when I came through they were still clearing debris. There was at least one tractor trailer that was in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> I heard that a forklift refurb facility just outside of Hampton (Sunnyside?) had forklifts thrown around as if they were toys, some were out in the road. Forklifts!



This place?


Yup, some of the fork lifts got moved around.
(you cant see the yard in the pics, its on the other side of the building.)


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 28, 2011)

Mojo^ said:


> There is a spot on I-75 just south of High Falls exit 198 where a tornado crossed. There is an area about 1/2 wide that looks as if a giant bush hog passed through the woods, crossed the interstate and kept going. That was no little F1 tornado either. This morning when I came through they were still clearing debris. There was at least one tractor trailer that was in the wrong place at the wrong time.



Yes this is this thing came within just a few blocks of my house and had the earth shaking like nothing I have ever felt before!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 28, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yes this is this thing came within just a few blocks of my house and had the earth shaking like nothing I have ever felt before!!



I still can't believe that thing hit y'all down there, skipped over Covington and then came back down in Rutledge/Madison.

I have to say, my family was prepared, but I was praying nonetheless.  So thankful that it skpped us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I still can't believe that thing hit y'all down there, skipped over Covington and then came back down in Rutledge/Madison.
> 
> I have to say, my family was prepared, but I was praying nonetheless.  So thankful that it skpped us.




Actually they were two different cells, but that's neither here nor there. I'm just amazed more folks weren't hurt.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 28, 2011)

y'all should see Lamar county(Barnesville)around HWY 18 that place looks bad bad bad.....I seen spots where houses use to be or what a house was at one time....feel very bad for them folks.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 28, 2011)

countrytime said:


> Norht Spalding County got hammered I just couldn't believe what I seen with all the damage.



yep,right up the road from me......


----------



## nickel back (Apr 28, 2011)

Randy said:


> Two killed here in Lamar Co.  My yaks were scatter through the woods but are now safely at home.  We only lost power otherwise.



Randy,you should take a ride to Grooove street and 18 in Lamar County......unreal at what happen there.

I think those 2 killed lived on Groove street in Lamar


----------



## Strych9 (Apr 28, 2011)

slip said:


> This place?
> 
> 
> Yup, some of the fork lifts got moved around.
> (you cant see the yard in the pics, its on the other side of the building.)



I have metal, insallation and glass in my yard from that place.  Its about 6 miles from my house.  Its pretty wild how far stuff is carried.


----------



## AR_hillbilly (Apr 28, 2011)

AR_hillbilly said:


> OK, Thanks! I'll try to check on them. He is on the forum too but like me he doesn't say much.



Got a email from him this afternoon. He got lots of wind and rain, but no bad damage and they're OK. Thank God.


----------



## simpleman30 (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In about 45 minutes you should get your wish..



i sure did.  my garden and i are very thankful.  can't wait to get up there tomorrow afternoon to check the rain gauge and see how much we got.  

it sounds selfish to celebrate over a little bit of rain when those same clouds brought so much pain to so many people.  may God comfort all those affected negatively by this round of storms.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel.....We were lucky here!!..........A good steady rain started sometime around 5:00 am this morning...........Lots of thunder off in the distance......Not much close by.......Wound up with 1 1/2" of much needed rain!!

From your screen shots from last night it looks like we had a pretty good one pass by just to our north!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone know of a GA map with all the 4/27 tornado paths ?

Here's a link to the April 3, 1974 super tornado outbreak. http://www.april31974.com/images/outbreakmaplarge.jpg

It will be interesting to see how similar the paths are. 

Thanks


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 28, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Does anyone know of a GA map with all the 4/27 tornado paths ?
> 
> Here's a link to the April 3, 1974 super tornado outbreak. http://www.april31974.com/images/outbreakmaplarge.jpg
> 
> ...



I think if the 74 outbreak were revisited, the total number of tornados would be reduced. There looks to be many long track tornados that were counted as multiple tornados.

But then, the WC was saying that only about 7 tornados went through Alabama/Georgia yesterday.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 28, 2011)

Miguel,
I have a question for ya. What was the big difference between what took place in Alabama vs. Georgia. Im curious as to why the outbreak was so much worse there than here other than it being night and slightly cooler here when they hit. Simply put I guess, what were the difference in the dynamics. Now make no mistake, Im glad it wasnt as bad here. But just a few hundred miles away the destruction was historic vs. what happened here. Same as the storms that roll across Bama always seem to fizzle when they hit the state line. Why is this? Im very curious. 
Also, stellar job and call again man. You guys are definately on your game!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> But then, the WC was saying that only about 7 tornados went through Alabama/Georgia yesterday.



I know for a fact that isn't an accurate figure, unless they are referring to only the long track cells that crossed state lines.



Greene728 said:


> Miguel,
> I have a question for ya. What was the big difference between what took place in Alabama vs. Georgia. Im curious as to why the outbreak was so much worse there than here other than it being night and slightly cooler here when they hit. Simply put I guess, what were the difference in the dynamics. Now make no mistake, Im glad it wasnt as bad here. But just a few hundred miles away the destruction was historic vs. what happened here. Same as the storms that roll across Bama always seem to fizzle when they hit the state line. Why is this? Im very curious.
> Also, stellar job and call again man. You guys are definately on your game!!!



Night time was definitely a factor, the lifted index, cape and cin were not as favorable over most of Ga as they were in Al. We did have a little bit of a stable wedge coming in from the NE that the front had to break down as it approached.

Had it been 10 am when all of this started coming at us it would have been a much uglier picture.


----------



## DDD (Apr 29, 2011)

Saw a convoy of Pike Electric trucks headed south down I-75 this morning.  I can only imagine they were headed around 285 to Alabama.

Gonna be a long clean up for months to come.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 29, 2011)

DDD said:


> Saw a convoy of Pike Electric trucks headed south down I-75 this morning.  I can only imagine they were headed around 285 to Alabama.
> 
> Gonna be a long clean up for months to come.



I had to run out to Augusta last night and saw lots of power trucks heading west on I-20 as well.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually they were two different cells, but that's neither here nor there. I'm just amazed more folks weren't hurt.



Oops...

I guess in watching it down in the basement on a little netbook didn't help out on that one.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 29, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Looks like atleast an F3 came thru Bartow county, IMO I would call it an F4, but let the experts decide that. Only concrete slabs remaining at some places.



This one came within a mile of my house...I could hear it a long way off..sounding like a jet aircraft at takeoff...It kept getting nearer, and nearer but ended up just missing us.  Got a tree into the the corner of my house but lucky...only minor damage.  The two that followed were just funnel clouds when they went by...one directly overhead...

Our garage is underground on 3 sides so we are relatively safe during a storm.  I am glad that first one missed us, don't want to test the safety of our basement....

I grew up in Illinois and have seen a number of these things...this was as bad as any I remember...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 29, 2011)

My dad's house got hit in Monroe Co. last night. Luckily he didn't suffer any injuries or major damage to the house, but it still did a lot and it will take a while to get everything back to normal. He used to have a wooded lot... Here's a pic I took with my cell phone from the roof as we were tarping it.





Another:


----------



## ranger1977 (Apr 29, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> My dad's house got hit in Monroe Co. last night. Luckily he didn't suffer any injuries or major damage to the house, but it still did a lot and it will take a while to get everything back to normal. He used to have a wooded lot... Here's a pic I took with my cell phone from the roof as we were tarping it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad he is ok. It is amazing to me that the house didn't go. It appears the path of destruction cuts through the woods, over the house, and then continues through the woods. Wow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

DDD said:


> Saw a convoy of Pike Electric trucks headed south down I-75 this morning.  I can only imagine they were headed around 285 to Alabama.
> 
> Gonna be a long clean up for months to come.



It will take weeks to get the infrastructure / utilities back up. Imagine the thousands of acres of residential and commercial property that is destroyed and on each and everyone of them water and gas (especially gas) has to be terminated prior to power being restored.

It will take a few years to rebuild all of the properties. What Obama hasn't managed to do for the economy, God just did in a few short hours in Alabama. 

It will take years, if ever, for folks effected by these tornado's anywhere in any state before they feel secure in their own houses during even a simple thunderstorm. The psychological scars will run deep, the pain from the loss of loved ones will run deeper. 

God, friends and prayer will be the most valuable thing these folks have.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

It was a day for the record books, and not in a good way.

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/april_2011_tornado_information.html


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

i hope we don't have to deal with something like that again for along time.And plus its only April.I hope this is not what we are in store for the whole year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2011)

david w. said:


> i hope we don't have to deal with something like that again for along time.And plus its only April.I hope this is not what we are in store for the whole year.



May is typically the peak of tornado season. So far it's looking pretty peaceful in May. I'm not gonna say that it might get bumpy around the 12-14th or anything, but I'm watchin it..


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> May is typically the peak of tornado season. So far it's looking pretty peaceful in May. I'm not gonna say that it might get bumpy around the 12-14th or anything, but I'm watchin it..


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 29, 2011)

I was in Guntersville Alabama when it all hit and i layed there thinking if i was going to die at least i would be holding my wife when i go meet my maker.


----------



## david w. (Apr 29, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> I was in Guntersville Alabama when it all hit and i layed there thinking if i was going to die at least i would be holding my wife when i go meet my maker.



Glad your okay.It wasn't your time to go home yet.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It will take weeks to get the infrastructure / utilities back up. Imagine the thousands of acres of residential and commercial property that is destroyed and on each and everyone of them water and gas (especially gas) has to be terminated prior to power being restored.
> 
> It will take a few years to rebuild all of the properties. What Obama hasn't managed to do for the economy, God just did in a few short hours in Alabama.
> 
> ...





Speaking of repairing electric...check out these big high voltage power lines a few miles from my house.  These are the huge double arm ones...bent 3 of them up like pretzels...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Speaking of repairing electric...check out these big high voltage power lines a few miles from my house.  These are the huge double arm ones...bent 3 of them up like pretzels...



The power company is going to have fun with that.


----------



## AccUbonD (May 1, 2011)

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/ffc/?n=20110427_svrstorms


----------



## snookdoctor (May 1, 2011)

Satellite before and after shots showing tornado damage paths from space. 

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/archives/7910


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> Satellite before and after shots showing tornado damage paths from space.
> 
> http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/archives/7910



That's pretty impressive data.


----------



## david w. (May 1, 2011)

Hey miguel,Is tuesday going to be rough?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey miguel,Is tuesday going to be rough?



The best potential if clouds don't deter daytime heating will be extreme NOWEGA and then later in the evening SOWEGA.

But that's really a big if, the LI, CIN and CAPE really don't line up well and the bulk shear just isn't there.


----------



## david w. (May 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The best potential if clouds don't deter daytime heating will be extreme NOWEGA and then later in the evening SOWEGA.
> 
> But that's really a big if, the LI, CIN and CAPE really don't line up well and the bulk shear just isn't there.



Okay thanks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> Okay thanks.



And the usual disclaimer, if I'm wrong it's DDD's fault..


----------



## yelper43 (May 1, 2011)

We sure dont need anymore like we got last week in NW Georgia. I rode around the outskirts of Ringgold today and it is tore up bad.


----------



## Minner (May 2, 2011)

Here's a video of the one that came through Ringgold. This is looking west towards Ringgold Gap, due east of the storm. From this view, it appears to go right over our house (it missed but not by much). The sloping ridge on the left side of the screen is where I-75 goes through the gap.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2011)

Ringgold,
Me and my son traveled to Ringgold this past weekend for a baseball tournament and I tell you the pictures and video we see on TV are nothing compared to seeing the devastation first hand. I have never seen full grown trees twisted and broken off 10 ft up the trunk . It is very sad to see and I pray for each and every family.


----------



## DDD (May 3, 2011)

Reality begins to set in.  Faces make it a whole lot more personal than numbers.  Very sad.

http://stormvictims.tuscaloosanews.com/


----------



## bigox911 (May 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Reality begins to set in.  Faces make it a whole lot more personal than numbers.  Very sad.
> 
> http://stormvictims.tuscaloosanews.com/



Never seen something like that before...just heartbreaking


----------



## crackerdave (May 3, 2011)

Still _hundreds_ of people missing!


Do yall think today's storms will be just your garden variety t'storms? They're starting to roll in from the west,here in Lagrange. I'm a wee bit gunshy after the last ones! [insert "fingernail gnawin' smiley" here]


----------



## StriperAddict (May 3, 2011)

Dave, storm track "W1" coming up your way has 0% chance for hail, but you'll see some rain with it.
"PO" track through Atlanta has a 10% chance of damaging hail, the tops of that one are 24 thousand, pretty sizeable, but nothing like we saw last week.


----------



## david w. (May 3, 2011)

Looks like i may get some rain..


----------



## Battlewagon (May 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, a severe thunderstorm warning here in Dublin. Looks like a good possibility for hail. We will find out in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Battlewagon (May 3, 2011)

And we have hail.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Battlewagon said:


> And we have hail.


 what part of Dublin you in?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Reality begins to set in.  Faces make it a whole lot more personal than numbers.  Very sad.
> 
> http://stormvictims.tuscaloosanews.com/


I can't say on here the first word that comes to mind after seeing that!!


----------



## Battlewagon (May 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what part of Dublin you in?



A little East of East Dublin out 80.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2011)

Battlewagon said:


> A little East of East Dublin out 80.


K, thanks, my sis lives in the "historic" section, just checking to make sure she was ok! Thanks!


----------



## mdgmc84 (May 4, 2011)

Randy said:


> Two killed here in Lamar Co.  My yaks were scatter through the woods but are now safely at home.  We only lost power otherwise.



Thats where my parents live, they were right in the path of it not too far from where the two people lost their lives. everyone is ok thankfully, ended up with over 50 pine trees down, one on the house and three trees hit two trucks and a van. it was a mess, but everything was insured. and compared to some of the other houses nearby they were very lucky.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 4, 2011)

mdgmc84 said:


> Thats where my parents live, they were right in the path of it not too far from where the two people lost their lives. everyone is ok thankfully, ended up with over 50 pine trees down, one on the house and three trees hit two trucks and a van. it was a mess, but everything was insured. and compared to some of the other houses nearby they were very lucky.



Wow.

Glad everyone in your family is okay.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mdgmc84 said:


> Thats where my parents live, they were right in the path of it not too far from where the two people lost their lives. everyone is ok thankfully, ended up with over 50 pine trees down, one on the house and three trees hit two trucks and a van. it was a mess, but everything was insured. and compared to some of the other houses nearby they were very lucky.


 Dang!!  My heart goes out to them!


----------



## mdgmc84 (May 4, 2011)

We were really lucky compared to other houses, they live on hwy 18 where nickel back was talkin bout, there another road right down from there were a house had been destroyed with half sitting in the road intact and the other half where it was at. i left college thursday morning got there at 9am and we cut trees for three days straight witht the help of some family and friends we got a lot done. having three tractors and a back hoe helped alot!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2011)

mdgmc84 said:


> We were really lucky compared to other houses, they live on hwy 18 where nickel back was talkin bout, there another road right down from there were a house had been destroyed with half sitting in the road intact and the other half where it was at. i left college thursday morning got there at 9am and we cut trees for three days straight witht the help of some family and friends we got a lot done. having three tractors and a back hoe helped alot!


Yep, ya'll were lucky, having friends to help is great, having machinery to help is a HUGE plus!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 9, 2011)

MC, when is our next GOOD shot at some much needed rain?  We need it desperately!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> MC, when is our next GOOD shot at some much needed rain?  We need it desperately!



For now it looks like it's around the 16th. It's not looking promising for a decent amount of rain any time soon.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 10, 2011)

My water bill is going to be high!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 13, 2011)

MC, does Columbus, GA have anything moving in worth worrying about?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> MC, does Columbus, GA have anything moving in worth worrying about?



Define worry. From my perspective thunderstorms are normal weather, so some folks may worry over lesser weather incidents than I do.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 13, 2011)

I thought I saw on wunderground there was a 100% chance of hail.  Just curious.  I sure hope some rain heads this way.


----------



## david w. (May 13, 2011)

Bring on the rain,My garden needs it.just don't let one of those twisty things come outta the sky.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Hey Nic, maybe this'll come true and y'all will get some rain.
But we don't want in in NAGA..

http://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/NCOMAGWEB/...US,+Central+America,+Caribbean&fcast=Loop+All


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2011)

I sure hope so. It`s as dry here as I have ever seen it.


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 22, 2011)

Pray for the folks in Joplin, MO. Watching coverage on weather channel and it looks bad there. They got hit with a BIG one....hospital took a direct hit and allot around it is whipped clean


----------



## slip (May 22, 2011)

Been a bad start to the growing season here... no rain since the tornados


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> Pray for the folks in Joplin, MO. Watching coverage on weather channel and it looks bad there. They got hit with a BIG one....hospital took a direct hit and allot around it is whipped clean



This was indeed another bad one.


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This was indeed another bad one.



My wife grew up not far from there..she is trying to check in on people... listening to the scanner out of Jasper County...they are asking on the radio were to take bodys...it sounds horriable..

What I read looks like it topped out at 65,000 ft...sounds like a monster


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> My wife grew up not far from there..she is trying to check in on people... listening to the scanner out of Jasper County...they are asking on the radio were to take bodys...it sounds horriable..
> 
> What I read looks like it topped out at 65,000 ft...sounds like a monster



The side scan profile showed the debris field reached over 18,000 feet in the vortex. That is huge, and from what I understand it was a mile wide.


----------



## bigox911 (May 23, 2011)

Fro1911nut said:


> My wife grew up not far from there..she is trying to check in on people... listening to the scanner out of Jasper County...they are asking on the radio were to take bodys...it sounds horriable..
> 
> What I read looks like it topped out at 65,000 ft...sounds like a monster



Just turned it on they're still talking about it.  So freakin sad. They said they're starting to get hail right now.


----------



## Jranger (May 23, 2011)

Anyone catch the special on Nat-geo last night about the tornado outbreak? Not sure if it's a series, but last night and next Sunday @ 9 they are doing another one that pretty much covers the Southeast. I Tevo'd them both. First was unreal, I knew it was bad, but didn't see as much coverage of the destruction as in this documentary. Very sad sight.


----------



## Greene728 (May 23, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Anyone catch the special on Nat-geo last night about the tornado outbreak? Not sure if it's a series, but last night and next Sunday @ 9 they are doing another one that pretty much covers the Southeast. I Tevo'd them both. First was unreal, I knew it was bad, but didn't see as much coverage of the destruction as in this documentary. Very sad sight.



I watched it also. Very sad and humbling to see. So many people affected that will never be the same. I didnt even know about the EF-5 that tore up those 2 little towns in E Alabama. Complete devastation there but didnt get the coverage due to the Tuscaloosa/Bham storm. That thing was an absolute beast!


----------



## bigox911 (May 23, 2011)

Audio/video from inside a convenience store while the tornado hit.


----------



## ryano (May 23, 2011)

wow, terrible stuff    my thoughts are with those poor people.

http://www.newsok.com/tornado-damages-joplin-hospital/multimedia/photos/gallery/3570452/1/


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2011)

ryano said:


> wow, terrible stuff    my thoughts are with those poor people.
> 
> http://www.newsok.com/tornado-damages-joplin-hospital/multimedia/photos/gallery/3570452/1/


 Watched it on the news as I was getting ready for work, so sad..........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2011)

Reports of debris from Joplin found as far away as 60 miles..... Whoa!!!


----------



## ryano (May 23, 2011)

The AP is now reporting 116 deaths and rising 

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_MIDWEST_STORMS?SITE=CAVIC&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2011)

Its preliminary rating was EF-4 with 198 mph winds. There's a good chance its upgraded to EF-5. Prayers sent to those poor people.


----------



## deermeat270 (May 23, 2011)

Found this link:

http://kamala.cod.edu/svr/


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 23, 2011)

Hey MC, when is our next good shot at some wet stuff?  We sure need it!

May be an active season as well??


----------



## bigox911 (May 24, 2011)

Poor folks in the Midwest have it coming at them again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

Great live streaming video from a chaser on the Weather Channel of that twister in Ok right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

Good Grief!!! Oklahoma is getting torn apart!!!!


----------



## Money man (May 24, 2011)

Guess that guy calling for the end of the world was right, just on a smaller, more localized scale. 

Prayers sent for those in the path!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2011)

the live video this afternoon from TWC has been incredible. One chaser got too close and a power pole was broken off by the tornado and it barely missed the top of his truck. It was like watching footage from the movie Twister.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2011)

Unbelieveable!!! It's terrible for all these people affected by these storms everywhere....


----------



## Money man (May 24, 2011)

Joplin, MO looks like hades opened up and the devil had his way with the land. Sad, sad sights. I hope OK is not a replay.


----------



## Fro1911nut (May 24, 2011)

From what Jim C was reporting they changed the Joplin Torando from a F4 to a F5. Not a surprise from what I have seen. I was surprised they were calling it a 4 to start with. 

Right now Dallas is under the gun...they have shut down Love Field and moved everyone to the basement.


----------



## david w. (May 25, 2011)

I hope it isn't going to be rough for us tomorrow night.


----------



## DDD (May 26, 2011)

Norman OK, starting to honk this morning.  Seems things are a little different than the models were showing.  The short range models are starting to come around to it as well.   Instability is higher than first thought and with day time heating its going to be a powder keg.  Not a major powder keg, but some booms and downed trees for sure.

ATL and points East will be under the gun this afternoon even though this map does not show it.  This map to me more reflects what is going to be potential for about the next 5-6 hours.


----------



## DDD (May 26, 2011)

Get a load of this, satellite images from Joplin before and after.  Just unreal.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...wiped-map-deadliest-tornado-modern-times.html


----------



## bigox911 (May 26, 2011)

DDD said:


> Norman OK, starting to honk this morning.  Seems things are a little different than the models were showing.  The short range models are starting to come around to it as well.   Instability is higher than first thought and with day time heating its going to be a powder keg.  Not a major powder keg, but some booms and downed trees for sure.
> 
> ATL and points East will be under the gun this afternoon even though this map does not show it.  This map to me more reflects what is going to be potential for about the next 5-6 hours.



Yeap...Glen Burns's in house model agrees with you...it really showed the storms blowing up east of Atlanta.  The high temps in east GA looked to be 4-5 degrees higher than west GA.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

DDD said:


> Get a load of this, satellite images from Joplin before and after.  Just unreal.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...wiped-map-deadliest-tornado-modern-times.html



sad, sad, sad


----------



## Holton (May 26, 2011)

DDD said:


> Get a load of this, satellite images from Joplin before and after.  Just unreal.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...wiped-map-deadliest-tornado-modern-times.html



Wow for sure.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 26, 2011)

DDD said:


> ATL and points East will be under the gun this afternoon even though this map does not show it. This map to me more reflects what is going to be potential for about the next 5-6 hours.


 
Thanks for update.


----------



## ryano (May 26, 2011)

hail from a cell that just passed through Ellijay (Gilmer county) a few minutes ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

ryano said:


> hail from a cell that just passed through Ellijay (Gilmer county) a few minutes ago.



That'll put a knot in your head for sure!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

Cherry Log is gettin a thumpin. I hope we don't need the chainsaws again this weekend.


----------



## fireman401 (May 26, 2011)

Thunderstorm Watch for parts of central Georgia issued a little while ago.  Need the rain...just not the "accessories" that these storms come with.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 26, 2011)

Baseball size hail in Union county!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Baseball size hail in Union county!



That's way too close to Cherry Log...


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's way too close to Cherry Log...
> View attachment 603125



Better load up the chainsaw.you know.......Just in case.


----------



## killa86 (May 26, 2011)

whats it lookin like for sugar hill we just finished some concrete at the new kroger on hwy 20 think i need some plastic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2011)

killa86 said:


> whats it lookin like for sugar hill we just finished some concrete at the new kroger on hwy 20 think i need some plastic



Got about three cells in a row will be up your way in about 45 minutes or less.


----------



## pbradley (May 26, 2011)

thunder's grumblin' in clayco.


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Weathertap doesn't work for me anymore it says,''It can't be ran on my browser''.


----------



## slip (May 26, 2011)

There was a report of a tornado in Union county. Dunno if its true or what, juss sayin what i heard.


Dang sure hope not though.


----------



## slip (May 26, 2011)

Reports (channel two) of 99 lightning strikes in 10 minutes at stone mountain.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 26, 2011)

That was a angry cell that just came through Clarkdale. Some fairly good winds (I'd guess 50 mph)and hard rain. No hail.


----------



## slip (May 26, 2011)

Wow @ the wind we just got, i watched out the window as it picked up and threw our swing about 5 feet, and the yard got coverd in live branches. Watching 80-90 year old oaks do the limbo, thankfully they are 40 yards from the house.

Uh, no tornados please


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Finally!!!!Rain!


----------



## K80 (May 26, 2011)

It is looking ruff outside, I hope it don't wash away my centipede seed from a few weeks ago.  Now I'm really wishing I could have found some wheat straw to throw out.


----------



## slip (May 26, 2011)

Well, that did more damage than good.

I dug down and its only wet to maybe a half inch, and all my corn and beans got knocked over ... the corn aint coming back but maybe the beans will. buncha limbs and leaves to pick up ... and a swing to fix


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Well, that did more damage than good.
> 
> I dug down and its only wet to maybe a half inch, and all my corn and beans got knocked over ... the corn aint coming back but maybe the beans will. buncha limbs and leaves to pick up ... and a swing to fix



Thats how it does down here.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 26, 2011)

Been a slow steady rain here since the storm blew through.


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

It was raining here pretty good.Seems like its stoppig now though.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

Miguel got hammered, no electricity, burnin candles but they're ok.
Wind up, thunder, but no rain here


----------



## david w. (May 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Miguel got hammered, no electricity, burnin candles but they're ok.
> Wind up, thunder, but no rain here



Good to hear their okay.

Maybe you will get some soon.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 26, 2011)

I'm thinking we just experienced what's referred to as a 'microburst' here in the North-end of Oglethorpe Co. I'd take an (un)educated guess and say we just had straight-line winds in excess of 60mph. We heard or porch furniture sliding and when the wife opened the glass secondary door, the wind ripped it out of her hands.....snapping the hinges like twigs and luckily it slammed up against the porch railing and didn't shatter. Otherwise it'd been all over her car and my truck. I ran out and snatched it up and brought in inside...LOL!

The porch furniture is now lawn furniture. I'll have fun picking all that up. The plastic chairs are missing legs. The wind was blowing through the screens so hard, they were humming. The wife had JUST carried the dumpster to the end of the driveway about 20 minutes before this hit. Dadgum trash is all over the yard. I can honestly say, that's the 1st time in YEARS that I was a bit concerned due to the weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2011)

*was lookin for more rain in the "hood"*

Winder is SO dry, we can't even grow okry in the garden. This little "shower that came by might help us. . Hey Hugh or DDD, We be going to Edisto Island, S.C. June 5th for the week. Gimme a forecast. I bought a new rod and reel. We generally catch sharks from the beach. Good eatin. Weather gonna be good?


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Good to hear their okay.
> 
> Maybe you will get some soon.


Just finished a little shower, more Huff than puff, guess I'll be watering the garden in the am before work..........



Bassquatch said:


> I'm thinking we just experienced what's referred to as a 'microburst' here in the North-end of Oglethorpe Co. I'd take an (un)educated guess and say we just had straight-line winds in excess of 60mph. We heard or porch furniture sliding and when the wife opened the glass secondary door, the wind ripped it out of her hands.....snapping the hinges like twigs and luckily it slammed up against the porch railing and didn't shatter. Otherwise it'd been all over her car and my truck. I ran out and snatched it up and brought in inside...LOL!
> 
> The porch furniture is now lawn furniture. I'll have fun picking all that up. The plastic chairs are missing legs. The wind was blowing through the screens so hard, they were humming. The wife had JUST carried the dumpster to the end of the driveway about 20 minutes before this hit. Dadgum trash is all over the yard. I can honestly say, that's the 1st time in YEARS that I was a bit concerned due to the weather.


Even micro-bursts ain't nothing to sneeze at!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Winder is SO dry, we can't even grow okry in the garden. This little "shower that came by might help us. . Hey Hugh or DDD, We be going to Edisto Island, S.C. June 5th for the week. Gimme a forecast. I bought a new rod and reel. We generally catch sharks from the beach. Good eatin. Weather gonna be good?


I've got a good start, now if I can just keep it all growing!


----------



## Seth carter (May 26, 2011)

lightnin everywere here


----------



## Holton (May 27, 2011)

A very good rain here

Looks like 2 inches


----------



## rjcruiser (May 27, 2011)

We got some good rain in Covington.  Was at my daughters Kindergarten graduation in Oxford @ 6:30 last night when the first wave came through.  Quarter size hail and crazy amount of rain.  

Probably got close to 2" from all the activity last night.  Good to finally get some rain.


----------



## david w. (May 27, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> We got some good rain in Covington.  Was at my daughters Kindergarten graduation in Oxford @ 6:30 last night when the first wave came through.  Quarter size hail and crazy amount of rain.
> 
> Probably got close to 2" from all the activity last night.  Good to finally get some rain.



We didn't really get that much here.Lucky you...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Winder is SO dry, we can't even grow okry in the garden. This little "shower that came by might help us. . Hey Hugh or DDD, We be going to Edisto Island, S.C. June 5th for the week. Gimme a forecast. I bought a new rod and reel. We generally catch sharks from the beach. Good eatin. Weather gonna be good?


 Nope, you didn't invite us to go with you so, you're on your own with the forecast!!!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 30, 2011)

Hey MC, I just got back from Dauset Trails up above High Falls.  That tornado that went threw there a few weeks ago did some pretty bad stuff man.  It looked like it may have crossed right over 75 and the path was maybe 3-400 yards wide.  I could not even imagine the path that the Joplin and Tuscaloosa tornados did.  Wasn't that over half a mile wide??

Oh yeah, when is our next shot at some rain?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Oh yeah, when is our next shot at some rain?



Later in the week. We are re-entering a cycle of more regular chances of rainfall,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thank goodness.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 30, 2011)

I would be glad to have a TD stall out over us and drop a SLOW steady rain for a few days!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

Water temps in the gulf and atlantic are going to have to warm up before we get a chance at that.


----------



## whitetaco02 (May 31, 2011)

I am surprised they aren't warm enough already....


----------



## DDD (Jun 1, 2011)

Temps today are running 6-8° warmer than this time yesterday.  The only way we get to this kind of heat is for High pressure to really dominate.  

However, the RUC short range model is adamant about a back door front basically coming from NC and SC will spread showers over NE GA late this afternoon and tonight.  The heat is still in the on position however and the atmosphere is basically capped, but it is going to regress a little over the next few days and allow pop up showers to happen.

GFS is advertising a cool down around June 10-11 and this is relatively speaking, but would put temps back in the mid 80's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

Say hello to Invest 93. Sure would be nice if it would turn north a little sooner.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 1, 2011)

DDD said:


> Temps today are running 6-8° warmer than this time yesterday.  The only way we get to this kind of heat is for High pressure to really dominate.
> 
> However, the RUC short range model is adamant about a back door front basically coming from NC and SC will spread showers over NE GA late this afternoon and tonight.  The heat is still in the on position however and the atmosphere is basically capped, but it is going to regress a little over the next few days and allow pop up showers to happen.
> 
> GFS is advertising a cool down around June 10-11 and this is relatively speaking, but would put temps back in the mid 80's.



Yessss...will finally be able to turn off the AC


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

DDD said:


> Temps today are running 6-8° warmer than this time yesterday.  The only way we get to this kind of heat is for High pressure to really dominate.
> 
> However, the RUC short range model is adamant about a back door front basically coming from NC and SC will spread showers over NE GA late this afternoon and tonight.  The heat is still in the on position however and the atmosphere is basically capped, but it is going to regress a little over the next few days and allow pop up showers to happen.
> 
> GFS is advertising a cool down around June 10-11 and this is relatively speaking, but would put temps back in the mid 80's.



Looking at the AO, AAO, NAO and PNA we will be trending in a negative pattern entering into the second week of June. The forecast for those influences don't go out much further than that right now, but given the trends of early spring this should open the doors for more frequent rainfall in our area.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

Great infrared loop of Inv. 93

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/gmex/flash-avn.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

Got one on the ground in Mass. great debris ball sig between Springfield and The X.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

Just saw awesome footage on CNN of the tornado crossing the river.


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just saw awesome footage on CNN of the tornado crossing the river.



im watching that too, holy cow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

slip said:


> im watching that too, holy cow.



Did you see the 18 wheeler that was flipped over to the other lane on the bridge??


----------



## slip (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you see the 18 wheeler that was flipped over to the other lane on the bridge??



Yeah!


What is up with all these tornadoes?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> What is up with all these tornadoes?



Nothing, we just now have the technology to track them and enough video cameras out there to capture them. Plus the general populous has built in areas that 50 years ago were undeveloped, so tornado's went un-noticed. 

Weather channel is giving better coverage right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

Tornado is intensifying, and it looks like a good hook developing on the cell above this one. We could have twins here pretty soon.


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tornado is intensifying, and it looks like a good hook developing on the cell above this one. We could have twins here pretty soon.
> View attachment 604102



That has got to be BEAST don't you think miguel?You can see it clearly on the radar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

david w. said:


> That has got to be BEAST don't you think miguel?You can see it clearly on the radar.



It's a pretty good one. Echo tops over 41k ft. That means it's a pretty good monster. It did a number on Springfield and wasn't even at full force then.

The cell to it's north most definitely is sporting a funnel by now, just may haven't reached the ground yet.


----------



## david w. (Jun 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a pretty good one. Echo tops over 41k ft. That means it's a pretty good monster. It did a number on Springfield and wasn't even at full force then.
> 
> The cell to it's north most definitely is sporting a funnel by now, just may haven't reached the ground yet.



I Hope they will be okay over there.


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 1, 2011)

Me too.... we have family in Burlington, and my sister in law has a daughter in Springfield.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2011)

The two cells have merged. The tornado lost some intensity for a few minutes but is regaining strength and widening it's path. This thing has been on the ground for a long time and doesn't show signs of letting up just yet.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jun 2, 2011)

*Tropics 2011*

Is there a thread yet for the Tropical Weather for 2011?

Looks like we already got action in the Caribbean.


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the tropical/severe weather thread..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 2, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Is there a thread yet for the Tropical Weather for 2011?
> 
> Looks like we already got action in the Caribbean.



See post #213.


I sure wish we would get some rain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Is there a thread yet for the Tropical Weather for 2011?
> 
> Looks like we already got action in the Caribbean.



Have at it. You can start a Tropical Weather thread and have all of the IMBY questions all to yourself!!!


----------



## kasey (Jun 2, 2011)

Just heard glenn burns say we will be in this pattern until June 30, 90 degrees and very little rain.  say it aint so


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

kasey said:


> Just heard glenn burns say we will be in this pattern until June 30, 90 degrees and very little rain.  say it aint so



Okay...It aint so.I take no responsibility for my comment though..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2011)

kasey said:


> Just heard glenn burns say we will be in this pattern until June 30, 90 degrees and very little rain.  say it aint so



OK, it ain't so.
AAO, AO, NAO and PO all are trending negative soon, plus the solar flare activity is set to pick up. However, there is thus far no correlation officially being studied between the two.

I look for percentage chances of afternoon thunderstorms to pick up over the next couple of weeks. Nothing of any significance in the way of beneficial rainfall primarily due to the time of year we are in. During the summer months we can get 4 inches in two hours out of a pop up storm that doesn't move, they can be violent and sometimes moderately destructive, but the rain comes down so fast and hard that most of it runs off into the watershed instead of soaking in like our winter and spring rains do.

It's just that dang time of year.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 4, 2011)

Invest 94 isn't sure what it wants to do! lol


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have at it. You can start a Tropical Weather thread and have all of the IMBY questions all to yourself!!!



Feels purtty tropical IMBY!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Tornado Rampage 2011 is on Discovery Channel now. It's amazing the coverage they have of the many tornado's that touched down in April.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

N. Ga and N. Al should expect very short lived pop up thunderstorms this afternoon. They have the ability to hit 12k ft. or better very rapidly with echo tops approaching 40k ft. The rapid developement and collapse of these cells can produce up to 1 inch hail, but more importantly they most likely will produce downburst type wind damage. These will be widely scattered and very unpredictable as to where they will pop up. No TVS or Meso developement should be produced out of any of these cells.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

Is that thunder that I hear over here on the hill???


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Is that thunder that I hear over here on the hill???



I got robbed! 10 drops!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Is that thunder that I hear over here on the hill???



It's moving south of the dam, you are safe to keep on partying.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tornado Rampage 2011 is on Discovery Channel now. It's amazing the coverage they have of the many tornado's that touched down in April.



Dangitt man...missed it and it ain't On Demand yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> Dangitt man...missed it and it ain't On Demand yet.



They are running it again on June 14th at 11am.


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tornado Rampage 2011 is on Discovery Channel now. It's amazing the coverage they have of the many tornado's that touched down in April.



Watched most of it ... man that is scary stuff.


Still hoping for rain here some time today ... but it aint looking good.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's moving south of the dam, you are safe to keep on partying.



I thank you and most of all the girls thank you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I thank you and most of all the girls thank you.


Billa Bong. That's all I'm gonna say..


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Billa Bong. That's all I'm gonna say..



I might need to bring you along sometime purely for meteorological advice.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are running it again on June 14th at 11am.



Reminder and dvr are set. Thanks.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I thank you and most of all the girls thank you.



Duuude....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I might need to bring you along sometime purely for meteorological advice.



I can tell you right away that would never work..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

This is what I was talking about, and it looks like they got a little bit of hail up in the NE corner as well.


----------



## ryano (Jun 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is what I was talking about, and it looks like they got a little bit of hail up in the NE corner as well.
> View attachment 604581



I went to Canton to eat and coming back to Jasper it was pretty rough with high winds and major lightning. No hail though and very little rain  but at least we got a little here at the house. It looks like it was a very short lived storm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2011)

ryano said:


> I went to Canton to eat and coming back to Jasper it was pretty rough with high winds and major lightning. No hail though and very little rain  but at least we got a little here at the house



Yup. The problem with these type cells is that the rain comes down so hard in such a short period of time, most of it is runoff and has very little advantage to the parched soil.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 6, 2011)

MC, do you think that Invest 94 is gonna do anything?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> MC, do you think that Invest 94 is gonna do anything?



Absolutely.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2011)

Of the computer models I like the BAMM the best.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Of the computer models I like the BAMM the best.



What does Emeril Lagasse's cooking have to do with the weather?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What does Emeril Lagasse's cooking have to do with the weather?



Hopefully heat it up to cause some rain.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely.



Do tell! 

Please don't say it is going to fizzle out like the others did!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Do tell!
> 
> Please don't say it is going to fizzle out like the others did!



Well, that does fall under the definition of doing something..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, that does fall under the definition of doing something..



I knew it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> I knew it!



I only answer questions exactly as they are asked...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 6, 2011)

Does it have the possibility of bringing rain to the southeast?  Preferrably our area?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Does it have the possibility of bringing rain to the southeast?  Preferrably our area?



Absolutely..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hugh, you are killin' me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Hugh, you are killin' me!



I'm good that way..


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I only answer questions exactly as they are asked...



Okay, is it going to rain IMBY this week? or should i just go ahead and bush hog the garden?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Okay, is it going to rain IMBY this week? or should i just go ahead and bush hog the garden?



I don't know. 

There, see how easy that is?


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you happen to get hired by the weather channel? starting to sound like em.






its going to rain at some point.
but we dont know where, when, or how much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2011)

slip said:


> Did you happen to get hired by the weather channel? starting to sound like em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I could have accurately answered your question as it was asked I wouldn't be on here doling out weather blurbs, I would be a retired millionaire living in Montana.


----------



## slip (Jun 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I could have accurately answered your question as it was asked I wouldn't be on here doling out weather blurbs, I would be a retired millionaire living in Montana.



Yeah man i know ... juss


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

Great footage of the last ever space shuttle, the Endeavor, docked at the International Space Station.

<script type="text/javascript" src="http://cdn-akm.vmixcore.com/vmixcore/js?auto_play=0&cc_default_off=1&player_name=uvp&width=512&height=332&player_id=1aa0b90d7d31305a75d7fa03bc403f5a&t=V0GUYsyTM8AfalhaNrNwOQYA_P78OfF0QF"></script>


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Great footage of the last ever space shuttle, the Endeavor, docked at the International Space Station.
> 
> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://cdn-akm.vmixcore.com/vmixcore/js?auto_play=0&cc_default_off=1&player_name=uvp&width=512&height=332&player_id=1aa0b90d7d31305a75d7fa03bc403f5a&t=V0GUYsyTM8AfalhaNrNwOQYA_P78OfF0QF"></script>



Boy...that gets really good around the 5:42 mark.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Boy...that gets really good around the 5:42 mark.



It was as good as I could do with my Sony Handycam..


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish I had a camera around 8:30 last eve heading home fr Alpharetta...  
Over to the east there was a high clould/storm top that had some end of day sun on it, it was incredible.  Then to the southwest over Roswell I saw the rain/squall line that came thru, and a real nice lightening bolt shot out ahead of it.  

20% chance, but I'm ready if things get interesting tonight.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was as good as I could do with my Sony Handycam..





Sorry MC...I just couldn't resist a little 

That video was actually really neat to see the scale of the space station.  I had no idea that it was that big.


----------



## sbfowler (Jun 9, 2011)

Some heavy rain, lightning/thunder and small pea sized hail here in Snellville. Thankful for the rain!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 9, 2011)

I sure hope some comes down this way!


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like the storms are popping up every where around Athens.  Come on clouds, give me some rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

Look at all of that rain. I sure wish it was doing some of that down here in SOWEGA...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Just a few drops here on the Hill... and I do mean only a few.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just a few drops here on the Hill... and I do mean only a few.



.08 of an inch across the pond.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2011)

We got a little splash here .... hardly a drop in the rain gauge but the ground is wet. any at all is better than nothing.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 10, 2011)

Rained all around town, but as usually, not a drop at my house 

Guess I'll be putting out the sprinkler again.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 11, 2011)

Is the stuff back in west Tennesse going to stay together to hit NWGA?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2011)

Glad I just got off the lake... I just heard a loud clap of thunder over here on the Hill


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Is the stuff back in west Tennesse going to stay together to hit NWGA?



I guess you figured that one out already.



Les Miles said:


> Glad I just got off the lake... I just heard a loud clap of thunder over here on the Hill



Just a little shower passing through Sugar Hill.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess you figured that one out already.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little shower passing through Sugar Hill.



There went another here in Mexican Hill....errrr I mean Sugar Hill.  

It's cooled off quite a bit...the family and I just ran inside it's starting to rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> There went another here in Mexican Hill....errrr I mean Sugar Hill.
> 
> It's cooled off quite a bit...the family and I just ran inside it's starting to rain.



Boomers are gone and the sun is shining here now..


----------



## deermeat270 (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boomers are gone and the sun is shining here now..



Do u live in sugar hill?


----------



## sbfowler (Jun 15, 2011)

Could be an interesting evening!?


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Bring on the rain!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Bring on the rain!



x 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Do u live in sugar hill?



No, he doesn't. He lives eastward.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> x 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


to the 10th power!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Do u live in sugar hill?



You would think someone with your mad set of skilz could decript my location a little better than that!! 



sbfowler said:


> Could be an interesting evening!?



Or maybe not!  

I know we need it down here in SOWEGA in a bad kind of way, it has been a minimum of 103 here every single day. Today the humidity was up, the wind that was blowing was hotter than the stagnant air temps. It is turning into a desert down here and these folks need rain real real bad.

I'm gonna have to go to the beach to find water and cooler temps..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You would think someone with your mad set of skilz could decript my location a little better than that!!



I bet I can though........ Now where is that rain monkey?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> I bet I can though........ Now where is that rain monkey?





How's the trout holes holding up in the mountains?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's the trout holes holding up in the mountains?



Not too bad just yet, but if we don't get some more rain they'll be running on the low side.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Not too bad just yet, but if we don't get some more rain they'll be running on the low side.



If I can get my time on site scaled back after next week me and the boy may be coming to see you one day during the week. We need to chase some natives.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I can get my time on site scaled back after next week me and the boy may be coming to see you one day during the week. We need to chase some natives.



We can do it...... just make sure to give me a heads up and we'll go.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 15, 2011)

Here it comes!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> We can do it...... just make sure to give me a heads up and we'll go.



Will do bro'.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope you guys get some rain.I know y'all need it very badly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> I hope you guys get some rain.I know y'all need it very badly.



I was walkin across the back of the project this afternoon and got caught up in a 103 degree dust devil. It was like getting sand blasted in a furnace..


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was walkin across the back of the project this afternoon and got caught up in a 103 degree dust devil. It was like getting sand blasted in a furnace..



Hopefully your job site and your home will get some badly needed rain...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hopefully your job site and your home will get some badly needed rain...



Not worried about the home, that just means I don't have to cut grass  but on a $650k project, I have a ton of very large trees installed and a good number of plants going in that need a good soakin.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not worried about the home, that just means I don't have to cut grass  but on a $650k project, I have a ton of very large trees installed and a good number of plants going in that need a good soakin.



There's Alot of money tied up in this project.
Well miguel get out there and do your rain dance and y'all will get some hopefully.Maybe it will calm all of that dust down to for y'all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> There's Alot of money tied up in this project.
> Well miguel get out there and do your rain dance and y'all will get some hopefully.Maybe it will calm all of that dust down to for y'all.



Ain't gonna happen. I don't dance around outside in a loin cloth like Nic.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't gonna happen. I don't dance around outside in a loin cloth like Nic.



Well just borrow quacks cheekun mask and nobody will even know its you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Well just borrow quacks cheekun mask and nobody will even know its you.



Not gonna happen.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not gonna happen.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2011)

We're fixing to get hammered in Suwanee and there was no heads up in this thread.

Knock off the chit chat and get back to work Hugh, you slacker. What kind of weatherman are you anyway?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well the sky's opened up here in Alpharetta...thunder boomers and all!  Severe weather alert...hail and wind and rain and and and...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

elfiii said:


> We're fixing to get hammered in Suwanee and there was no heads up in this thread.
> 
> Knock off the chit chat and get back to work Hugh, you slacker. What kind of weatherman are you anyway?



One that is stuck in the South Georgia dust bowl. David W said he was going to do the radar for the north while I was gone. 

Since he didn't keep up his end of the bargain I think you should band him..


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One that is stuck in the South Georgia dust bowl. David W said he was going to do the radar for the north while I was gone.
> 
> Since he didn't keep up his end of the bargain I think you should band him..



Its' a thought but apparently *you* appointed him to the task!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Its' a thought but apparently *you* appointed him to the task!



Nope, he volunteered. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
Oh, and don't worry about those trees hanging over your house during all of this wind and hail...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

elfiii said:


> We're fixing to get hammered in Suwanee and there was no heads up in this thread.
> 
> Knock off the chit chat and get back to work Hugh, you slacker. What kind of weatherman are you anyway?



That slacker done ruined my plans for the night with his lack of meteorological foresight. 

The wind is howling, trees are bent over sideways, lightning is crashing, and the thunder is booming here on the Hill. 

Meanwhile there are a bunch of women with wet clothes and beer waiting on us to show up at Sunset Cove for the Full Moon party.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One that is stuck in the South Georgia dust bowl. David W said he was going to do the radar for the north while I was gone.
> 
> Since he didn't keep up his end of the bargain I think you should band him..





elfiii said:


> Its' a thought but apparently *you* appointed him to the task!



Ban em both!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, he volunteered. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> Oh, and don't worry about those trees hanging over your house during all of this wind and hail...



Waiting on that phone call from the Mrs. right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

elfiii said:


> Waiting on that phone call from the Mrs. right now.



Nothing like a little insurance claim to facilitate upgrades..


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ban em both!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ban em both!



I do know how to cause the chemical preservative in pressure treated lumber to be neutralized thus accelerating the degeneration process you know!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do know how to cause the chemical preservative in pressure treated lumber to be neutralized thus accelerating the degeneration process you know!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do know how to cause the chemical preservative in pressure treated lumber to be neutralized thus accelerating the degeneration process you know!



pee pee?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> pee pee?



I'll never tell..


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One that is stuck in the South Georgia dust bowl. David W said he was going to do the radar for the north while I was gone.
> 
> Since he didn't keep up his end of the bargain I think you should band him..



This is news to me...YOu hush snoopy.



elfiii said:


> Its' a thought but apparently *you* appointed him to the task!


Yeah,He sure did elfiii,Shame on him.




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, he volunteered. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> Oh, and don't worry about those trees hanging over your house during all of this wind and hail...



And again this is new to me.



boneboy96 said:


> Ban em both!



Hey!I've been a very nice gon member.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

YOu can't take my home from me....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> YOu can't take my home from me....



I just love it when someone tells me I CAN'T do something...makes me wanna prove them wrong!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I just love it when someone tells me I CAN'T do something...makes me wanna prove them wrong!


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I just love it when someone tells me I CAN'T do something...makes me wanna prove them wrong!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


>



Just wait till he changes your avatar for you...


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait till he changes your avatar for you...



 threeleggedpigmy has already done it once.

I thought their suppose to pick on the new kid?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> threeleggedpigmy has already done it once.
> 
> I thought their suppose to pick on the new kid?



They have a couple of hats in the backroom that they draw names out of weekly. One is, who to pick on today, the other is, who do we randomly ban today. Who know's, you could get lucky on both counts..


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They have a couple of hats in the backroom that they draw names out of weekly. One is, who to pick on today, the other is, who do we randomly ban today. Who know's, you could get lucky on both counts..



Im gonna ask them if maybe they could mix up the hat alittle bit more before grabing a name.Seems like mine gets drawed out alot.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im gonna ask them if maybe they could mix up the hat alittle bit more before grabing a name.Seems like mine gets drawed out alot.



Ya think?


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya think?



Me know...


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Grrrr!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im gonna ask them if maybe they could mix up the hat alittle bit more before grabing a name.Seems like mine gets drawed out alot.



They normally throw the names, that don't get banded in the hat labelled "already drawn", but occasionally they make exceptions for some of their favorites. You lucky dawg you...


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They normally throw the names, that don't get banded in the hat labelled "already drawn", but occasionally they make exceptions for some of their favorites. You lucky dawg you...



Whoop de do.

Im a favorite.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They normally throw the names, that don't get banded in the hat labelled "already drawn", but occasionally they make exceptions for some of their favorites. You lucky dawg you...



sometimes we just put one persons name on all the little scraps of paper and see what comes of the luck of the draw!


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> sometimes we just put one persons name on all the little scraps of paper and see what comes of the luck of the draw!



Lets write david w. on them all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> sometimes we just put one persons name on all the little scraps of paper and see what comes of the luck of the draw!



Stacking the hats, so to say..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I have to go head home now...I'll make up some confetti later on...with some other names on and see if David can't get a little relief from being picked on!


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

IM in a severe thunder storm watch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I have to go head home now...I'll make up some confetti later on...with some other names on and see if David can't get a little relief from being picked on!



What's the fun in that?


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I have to go head home now...I'll make up some confetti later on...with some other names on and see if David can't get a little relief from being picked on!



Throw miguel in there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well I have to go head home now...I'll make up some confetti later on...with some other names on and see if David can't get a little relief from being picked on!



Sort of like Cheers.  .  .  .  where everyone knows your name.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Throw miguel in there.



There is a certain mod that makes sure mine is in the "randomly band" hat on a regular basis.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is a certain mod that makes sure mine is in the "randomly band" hat on a regular basis.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

Well MC, if you were at 'home' you would be getting hammer at this time.     




And rained on too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well MC, if you were at 'home' you would be getting hammer at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, I'm watchin the radar treat my garden good!!  But now it means I'll have to cut grass this weekend when I get home...


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe i'll get my avator back when i be nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Rain coming at me from the west. Please hold together pppplllleeeeaaassseeee!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rain coming at me from the west. Please hold together pppplllleeeeaaassseeee!!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 15, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Here it comes!






elfiii said:


> We're fixing to get hammered in Suwanee and there was no heads up in this thread.
> 
> Knock off the chit chat and get back to work Hugh, you slacker. What kind of weatherman are you anyway?


Sure there was! round 2 commin at ya!


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Man the wind is blowing like crazy.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the power is about to go out.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like its going to go just east of me.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

haven't seen wind like this in along time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

We aren't going to have any spinny things in these are we miguel?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2011)

We had some nasty stuff came through here about 6:00- one of those bowing line segments. I was driving home from work and I-40 came to a standstill-trees were coming down and it was raining so hard sideways that you couldn't hardly see the end of your hood. Some good-sized hail, too.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2011)

Power has been off since 6:20. This stinks!!! Estimated time on when it will be restored is 10:30pm.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Its ah rocking and a rolling here.


----------



## Buck (Jun 15, 2011)

Good lord at the rain and hail here in Acworth right now..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> We aren't going to have any spinny things in these are we miguel?



Nope, violent downburst are a possibility, but no spinny things. FWIW, microburst can be very dangerous and damaging..


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Buck said:


> Good lord at the rain and hail here in Acworth right now..



Y'all have a severe thunderstorm warning buck.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, violent downburst are a possibility, but no spinny things. FWIW, microburst can be very dangerous and damaging..



thanks.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess all of us are gonna get some good needed rain and hail.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's what we can expect, especially y'all Nawth Jawjans.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

Man... it is booming and flashing outside like a 1970's disco.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

wow!It snaped that light pole like it wasn't nothing.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Jun 15, 2011)

Buck said:


> Good lord at the rain and hail here in Acworth right now..




Yep.  Over here in Kennesaw, we're getting one heck of a storm and a pretty good light show.  Feels like it's been raining steady for three hours.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's what we can expect, especially y'all Nawth Jawjans.



Yep, that looked pretty much like my commute home this afternoon here just north of north Jorjee.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

Man i sure hope some rains follows all this lightning, dont need no wild fires to get started out here...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 15, 2011)

Some of the best (worst?) lightening made two passes here in Alpharetta tonight. We took a bad hit that had the troops come in for resetting equipment, etc.  The storm still has some heavy rain for a while, but we're hoping no boomers will be back tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Some of the best (worst?) lightening made two passes here in Alpharetta tonight. We took a bad hit that had the troops come in for resetting equipment, etc.  The storm still has some heavy rain for a while, but we're hoping no boomers will be back tonight



More to come, sorry bro'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

Ain't nuttin happenin here, just a lil wind.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin happenin here, just a lil wind.



That wind that hit us is coming for ya.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks like the Warthen bubble is firmly in place!!..........Everything went north, and mostly south of here!!..........Oh well no need to cut the grass for another week or so!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like the Warthen bubble is firmly in place!!..........Everything went north, and mostly south of here!!..........Oh well no need to cut the grass for another week or so!!



It ain't over yet.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel,What do you think about the comet elenin that is suppose to go by us in october?I hear people saying on the internet its gonna mess with our rotation and such.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't over yet.


It will fall apart before it gets here!!.........You know not of the power of the Warthen Bubble!!.............David W has already promised rain that did not materialize!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It will fall apart before it gets here!!.........You know not of the power of the Warthen Bubble!!.............David W has already promised rain that did not materialize!!



I was er um drunk that night...yeah thats it drunk...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2011)

Will my power ever be back on tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Miguel,What do you think about the comet elenin that is suppose to go by us in october?I hear people saying on the internet its gonna mess with our rotation and such.






At it's closest point it will be 22 million miles away from us. I think we're safe for now..


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At it's closest point it will be 22 million miles away from us. I think we're safe for now..



yeah,I read that some where to and learned that comets have came closer than that and has not caused any damage to us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> yeah,I read that some where to and learned that comets have came closer than that and has not caused any damage to us.



Other than an impact, I'm not really sure how a glob of ice would affect us.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Other than an impact, I'm not really sure how a glob of ice would affect us.



You hear some crazy stuff on the internet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It ain't over yet.





david w. said:


> I was er um drunk that night...yeah thats it drunk...


Whatever!!.........Gotta blame it on something, and I told you then I would remind you of it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> You hear some crazy stuff on the internet.



Regarding space and the weather, four letters for your dependable resources. NOAA and NASA


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whatever!!.........Gotta blame it on something, and I told you then I would remind you of it!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Regarding space and the weather, four letters for your dependable resources. NOAA and NASA


Yep.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 15, 2011)

Round 3 commin up! .36 in so far.


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

Its RAINING!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well we're seeing plenty of the wet stuff here in Roswell...plenty of noise and a good light show as well!   Guess I'll survey the damage tomorrow.   I had a flat tire on the way home tonight...right rear tire picked up a chunk of metal.  I'm interested in seeing what it is...guess I'll find out in a day or so.   Called Triple A and "Ginger" came out and fixed me right up.  She sure knows her way around an '06 Tacoma...she has an '06 also!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, time to head off to snoozeville...I'm coming Ginger!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 15, 2011)

This is one storm I wish I'd _chase_ instead of being stuck at werk !

Great lightenin' show around here, and yep, still more comin'.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2011)

david w. said:


> Its RAINING!!!!!!



Rain is wrapped around me on three sides!! Nothing here!!.........The only side that is open, is to the west of me!! The bubble is holding strong!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, and nice avatar David.        And remember, it doesn't matter if you delete your posts...it's karma!


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh, and nice avatar David.        And remember, it doesn't matter if you delete your posts...it's karma!



I tried.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well, time to head off to snoozeville...I'm coming Ginger!


Good luck to you, and Ginger!!





david w. said:


> I tried.


David you do know that the mods can read your deleted posts!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good luck to you, and Ginger!!
> 
> 
> 
> David you do know that the mods can read your deleted posts!!



not untill about 3 seconds ago..People dont tell me nothing around here.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2011)

we got lighnin thunder and wind no spinny things thank god


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good luck to you, and Ginger!!
> 
> 
> 
> David you do know that the mods can read your deleted posts!!





david w. said:


> not untill about 3 seconds ago..People dont tell me nothing around here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lightning and thunder woke me in the middle of the night. There was this mysterious liquid falling from the sky.

Folks in these parts seem to remember it happening before but its been so long ago.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 16, 2011)

Ruger#3 said:


> Lightning and thunder woke me in the middle of the night. There was this mysterious liquid falling from the sky.
> 
> Folks in these parts seem to remember it happening before but its been so long ago.



Power went out at 9pm came on 330am....found the plastic barriers they use on post tossed around like an empty trash can....Not a pretty sight this morning


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Luckily nothing like that down our way. We had our fun with the whirly things a while back. As the man says, "It was that close."

Saw plenty of limbs laying around as I drove from Griffin over to PTC, some folks definitely got more wind.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2011)

Got 2-1/2 inches of rain atthe house last night. I seen lots of downed trees on the way to work this morning.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow...what a weird storm.  Had dinner on the back patio around 7 and watched the lightening show to the North.  Then it got windy around 7:30 and by 7:45...we were getting rain...then marble sized hail.

What was really weird was the steam that was produced by the hail/rain.  Possibly because the roads/ground was so warm and the rain/hail was so cold....caused this steam to come up.  Smelled a little like pine scent too.  Never seen anything quiet like it.  The pics below were taken around 8:15.


----------



## Holton (Jun 16, 2011)

About an inch of the good stuff here.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 16, 2011)

That was some very strong wind in Thomson last night. I lost a pine and neighbor had a mature oak snap like a twigg at the base. According to NOAA, Bush field in Augusta measured a wind gust at 67 mph.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 16, 2011)

Everyone can thank me for getting rain yesterday.  I decided to wash my truck yesterday and then the skies opened up.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 16, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Everyone can thank me for getting rain yesterday.  I decided to wash my truck yesterday and then the skies opened up.





My wife told me to turn on the sprinkler @ 6 last night so we'd make sure and get some


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like the storms are brewing up down in the southern part of the state.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep, a good slow mover that dropped a ton of rain..


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 16, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> My wife told me to turn on the sprinkler @ 6 last night so we'd make sure and get some



I thought about starting a rain service.  I'll drive my truck to wherever needs rain for $2 a mile plus an hourly rate to stick around and wash it.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think we got about 2 inches here in Sugar Hill.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, 2nd night in a row I got teased with thunder, lightening and a couple drops of wet stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> My wife told me to turn on the sprinkler @ 6 last night so we'd make sure and get some




That's my method....although it usually costs me about a hundred a month


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

Middle & South Georgia are fixing to get some rain.

Where are those weather knuckleheads?


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Middle & South Georgia are fixing to get some rain.
> 
> Where are those weather knuckleheads?



Gonna get me some more.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

RAIN at Dulieville!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AND WIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2011)

We got about 3 drops....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 17, 2011)

We got hammerred here at my house in Bonaire!  Lost power for three hours too!  I will check the rain gauge in the morning.  We only had 1/2 inch from the past two days so I am curious where it is at now.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 18, 2011)

More strong winds and rain are hitting Lake Lanier right now. 

Y'all be safe out there.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2011)

Had a good time watching the over head clouds roll and swirl, and now we're getting a heavy rain.

Good stuff.



Edit: Holy cow its coming down in sheets now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Had a good time watching the over head clouds roll and swirl, and now we're getting a heavy rain.
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> ...



 teasing here again with just thunder & lightening show!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 18, 2011)

We lost power again. Just came back on about an hour ago. On our way back home from dinner we saw a tree down across the road, a firetruck & 2 sheriff's cars & a Montero w/ a shattered windshield & smashed hood. Couldn't see the driver so I hope they are ok.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 19, 2011)

Tornado touched down in South Murray county.  My sister-in-law watched it form at the North Georgia Speedway and called her boyfriend, who took cover in his parents basement.  It took a bunch of trees down all over their yard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Watching the cold front that will be moving through our area this weekend, starting on Thursday. For now the CAPE/ CIN and LCL show more volitility over Texas, OK, Ark, Miss and Alabama, but we are a few days out and the models haven't congealed on this one yet. It would be expected with temps where they are, that we would have some strong meso activity with a front moving in with temps close to 20 degrees cooler. We'll watch this one and see if more severe weather enters the forecast as we get closer to Thursday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Plenty of instability here in the deep south. If the moisture moves in ahead of the cooler air it could get interesting later in the week.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

Got some rain and boomers here on the Hill


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 22, 2011)

Reports of trees down all over Austell and Mableton. Store right down the road got hit by lightning. 

I live on a small cuthrough street about 1/8 mile or so with 10 old mill houses. One end of the street has a huge water oak limb and top across it. The trunk of the limb landed across the porch roof of an old mill house being used for storage, the limb trunk is about 16" in diameter. The limb top is a mass of branches about 30' wide.

I got home right after the storm went through...went up there with the truck and a chainsaw gonna clear the road...then saw it had hit the house, and saw it was gonna take about 4 hours of cutting and clearing if I did it by myself.

The FD pulled up...I told them no one lived there and one end of the road was open...We both decided it was best to leave it until the adjuster took pics. No one lives on that end anyway..it'll  keep the folks out that fly through in the morning.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 23, 2011)

Got some much needed rain here in my area today!  Thank goodness!!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 24, 2011)

Rain!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Best rain I've had here in a couple of months, finally!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Hope this one holds together.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

Lots of trees down all over the place from these cells. They were building and collapsing from over 45k feet blasting out some good straight line winds. I watched some really cool stuff happen on the radar with this line of storms that came through. Lots of cloud to ground lightning too, which is to be expected with that much updraft when a cell is building so fast.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 26, 2011)

It has been raining like crazy here at my house in Bonaire!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lots of trees down all over the place from these cells.



Ya think??? lol We just spent almost an hour sawing up a HUGE OAK that fell across 129.


----------



## david w. (Jun 26, 2011)

wind was STRONG here when the cells first moved in.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 6, 2011)

A side of that BIG lightening storm came over Suwanee as I was coming  home yesterday.  Here's a very small capture of what was a non-stop  nature pyrotechnic show.  The bolts I saw before this one (1/2 hr  earlier) were HUGE, this doesn't do it justice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sure glad we don't have these in the SE.


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure glad we don't have these in the SE.



Yeah .... not yet anyway .... but at this rate, theres always tomorrow.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 7, 2011)

Miguel, what do you think about this?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Miguel, what do you think about this?



I think it's gonna bring South Georgia some much needed rain over the next few days. NOAA has given it a 0% chance of any development, but it should bring a good soakin where it's really needed..


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think it's gonna bring South Georgia some much needed rain over the next few days. NOAA has given it a 0% chance of any development, but it should bring a good soakin where it's really needed..



Good to hear!


----------



## david w. (Jul 12, 2011)

we got us a good ole soakin yesterday.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jul 12, 2011)

Cuthbert got dumped on Saturday afternoon. It went from 95 to 78 degrees. A couple hours later, it was back to 90, and all that rainwater seemed to lift into the air and cling to your body. My sweat was sweating.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 13, 2011)

The storm over Lanier right now, all huff and puff. No rain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> The storm over Lanier right now, all huff and puff. No rain!


You're just not holding your mouth right. Sugar Hill is getting pounded.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, I'm coming down to south GA hog hunting this weekend, so expect constant torrential downpours, high winds, large hail, and continuous lightning. I'm just talented like that.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I'm coming down to south GA hog hunting this weekend, so expect constant torrential downpours, high winds, large hail, and continuous lightning. I'm just talented like that.



You might want to post this in the driveler thread.  I bet ya if you get rained out, there are some fine south georgia folks that would be more than happy to pay you in good food and beer.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I'm coming down to south GA hog hunting this weekend, so expect constant torrential downpours, high winds, large hail, and continuous lightning. I'm just talented like that.


 which part??   central, central, central 



rjcruiser said:


> You might want to post this in the driveler thread.  I bet ya if you get rained out, there are some fine south georgia folks that would be more than happy to pay you in good food and beer.


 Yep, you're a smart man, rj!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> which part??   central, central, central
> 
> 
> Yep, you're a smart man, rj!



Most of the severe weather will be concentrated around Abbeville, so beware in that area. You oughtta get at least some peripheral rain down there in Fitzopolis. I broke the worst recorded drought in the history of the state of GA with three days of flooding and torretial rain the first time I went down there a few years ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I'm coming down to south GA hog hunting this weekend, so expect constant torrential downpours, high winds, large hail, and continuous lightning. I'm just talented like that.



So you are kin to RHBama??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, let's see. Like I said, I broke the horrible GA drought a few years ago, I brought record rains and deadly floods to central TN last spring, and I summoned a week-long stalled hurricane remnant and massive floods  and high winds (in NOVEMBER!) over eastern NC a couple years ago, have caused snow in May and October, frost in June, knee-deep water in the streets of Charleston, floods and severe storms to central KY, and other stuff like that over the years simply by going camping or on a hunting/fishing trip or a family vacation. Does Robert have the same weather-y superpowers? Maybe we should start a support group.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, let's see. Like I said, I broke the horrible GA drought a few years ago, I brought record rains and deadly floods to central TN last spring, and I summoned a week-long stalled hurricane remnant and massive floods  and high winds (in NOVEMBER!) over eastern NC a couple years ago, have caused snow in May and October, frost in June, knee-deep water in the streets of Charleston, floods and severe storms to central KY, and other stuff like that over the years simply by going camping or on a hunting/fishing trip or a family vacation. Does Robert have the same weather-y superpowers? Maybe we should start a support group.


Maybe you could dance us a jig on your way south?


----------



## elfiii (Jul 14, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Maybe you could dance us a jig on your way south?



How about he just makes his way South with no jig? I don't like our chances of survival otherwise.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, let's see. Like I said, I broke the horrible GA drought a few years ago, I brought record rains and deadly floods to central TN last spring, and I summoned a week-long stalled hurricane remnant and massive floods  and high winds (in NOVEMBER!) over eastern NC a couple years ago, have caused snow in May and October, frost in June, knee-deep water in the streets of Charleston, floods and severe storms to central KY, and other stuff like that over the years simply by going camping or on a hunting/fishing trip or a family vacation. Does Robert have the same weather-y superpowers? Maybe we should start a support group.



If you come to the Florida Panhandle next week I will hunt you down and gut you like a stinkin sasquatch..


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, let's see. Like I said, I broke the horrible GA drought a few years ago, I brought record rains and deadly floods to central TN last spring, and I summoned a week-long stalled hurricane remnant and massive floods  and high winds (in NOVEMBER!) over eastern NC a couple years ago, have caused snow in May and October, frost in June, knee-deep water in the streets of Charleston, floods and severe storms to central KY, and other stuff like that over the years simply by going camping or on a hunting/fishing trip or a family vacation. Does Robert have the same weather-y superpowers? Maybe we should start a support group.



If you need a place to camp i can make you a area right by the garden


----------



## Trigabby (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you come to the Florida Panhandle next week I will hunt you down and gut you like a stinkin sasquatch..



I agree!  Don't ruin my vacation in PCB!  If I get stuck in a 2 bedroom condo with my wife and 4 kids (Only 2 are ours) I'm going to go nuts!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you come to the Florida Panhandle next week I will hunt you down and gut you like a stinkin sasquatch..



Nah, I'll be leavin' South Georgia Sunday noonish. That's close enough to the Panhandle that they might get some peripheral downpouring rain and small hail, probably not over 40 mph wind gusts, though. The severe weather should be clearing up in south GA and moving back up toward western NC by late Sunday/early Monday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nah, I'll be leavin' South Georgia Sunday noonish. That's close enough to the Panhandle that they might get some peripheral downpouring rain and small hail, probably not over 40 mph wind gusts, though. The severe weather should be clearing up in south GA and moving back up toward western NC by late Sunday/early Monday.


Jackleg!!! I'm suppose to be bay fishing Sunday afternoon...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nah, I'll be leavin' South Georgia Sunday noonish. That's close enough to the Panhandle that they might get some peripheral downpouring rain and small hail, probably not over 40 mph wind gusts, though. The severe weather should be clearing up in south GA and moving back up toward western NC by late Sunday/early Monday.




Are you traveling down 75 S ??? If so, linger around south metro ATL for lunch or somethin.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 14, 2011)

I just got caught driving in the most impressive storm with lightning that I have ever seen. This was in south Carroll and north Heard. I was coming down 27 and saw what I was going in and I thought to myself that I was going into a beast and you better believe it was. Wind blowing beyond hard I don't even know. Rain flooding the ditches. But the most impressive thing and it made my hairs stand up was the light show. It was constant and I mean non-stop and I was in the middle of it. Driving in my truck I felt like a shuttle on re-entry with light just surrounding me. I would have given anything to have a video cam.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jackleg!!! I'm suppose to be bay fishing Sunday afternoon...



OK, y'all can relax-my friend from SOGA just called me, had some stuff come up and had to cancel for the weekend. It'll probably be a couple more weeks before I get down that way, so ya'll have a little longer to work on caulking your roofs and boats and trimming the trees around your houses.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> OK, y'all can relax-my friend from SOGA just called me, had some stuff come up and had to cancel for the weekend. It'll probably be a couple more weeks before I get down that way, so ya'll have a little longer to work on caulking your roofs and boats and trimming the trees around your houses.


Well fiddle, just ignore the pm then!
Until it's time................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2011)

Flashing, booming and about to rain here!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> OK, y'all can relax-my friend from SOGA just called me, had some stuff come up and had to cancel for the weekend. It'll probably be a couple more weeks before I get down that way, so ya'll have a little longer to work on caulking your roofs and boats and trimming the trees around your houses.


That's okay!!......Just the threat of you traveling through brought us an 1 1/2" this evening!!.........We'll prolly need a little more in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad to help out. We're under a flash flood warning here right now......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's okay!!......Just the threat of you traveling through brought us an 1 1/2" this evening!!.........We'll prolly need a little more in a couple of weeks!!





Roger D....Comin down in bucket loads here now

Preciate it NCHB


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's okay!!......Just the threat of you traveling through brought us an 1 1/2" this evening!!.........We'll prolly need a little more in a couple of weeks!!



No kidding ... this is the most rain we've had at once since march.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Glad to help out. We're under a flash flood warning here right now......


Let me know next time you are headed this way!!.......Seriously!!.... Wouldn't mind meeting you somewhere for supper!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Glad to help out. We're under a flash flood warning here right now......


Have you tried an enema? That might correct this problem you have with the weather.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm liking these kool temps with the rain.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 15, 2011)

We gonna get some more cool temps like today, tomorrow? Hot digity dawg, we actually got some work done today!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 16, 2011)

Is it raining or is it just 200% humidity?


----------



## elfiii (Jul 21, 2011)

We are getting pounded in Suwanee right now. Massive thunder, copious lightning and torrential rain.

So why wasn't I given a heads up Hugh?


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 21, 2011)

elfiii said:


> We are getting pounded in Suwanee right now. Massive thunder, copious lightning and torrential rain.
> 
> So why wasn't I given a heads up Hugh?



You forgot to tip the weather guru for the last storm warning.  Got to keep the man happy.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 21, 2011)

georgia357 said:


> You forgot to tip the weather guru for the last storm warning.  Got to keep the man happy.



Tip him? I paid him cash money, no taxes taken out!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

elfiii said:


> We are getting pounded in Suwanee right now. Massive thunder, copious lightning and torrential rain.
> 
> So why wasn't I given a heads up Hugh?



Cant bother him right now, he's got a bite!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2011)

Buncha' whiners.....


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 22, 2011)

MC, what are your thoughts on this one?


----------



## DDD (Jul 22, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> MC, what are your thoughts on this one?



Miguel is on the beach so I will co-pilot right now.  

There is nothing to really steer this one away that I can see, it has a clear shot to Texas, however, history tells us that storms this time of year will take the Gulf right hand turn so personally I like this one for Texas over to Mississippi.

The waters in the Gulf are super warm, because vegetation has been growing there without a major washboard storm for 3 years and with the heating of the gulf and the abundant sea growth that helps hold the heat... well... it's a powder keg waiting to explode if you ask me.

Will this be the one?  I have no clue, but it's timing is about right.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 22, 2011)

There goes gas prices!  Should be over 4 dollars a gallon by the end middle to end of August.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 22, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> There goes gas prices!  Should be over 4 dollars a gallon by the end middle to end of August.





My first thought too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2011)

DDD said:


> Miguel is on the beach so I will co-pilot right now.
> 
> There is nothing to really steer this one away that I can see, it has a clear shot to Texas, however, history tells us that storms this time of year will take the Gulf right hand turn so personally I like this one for Texas over to Mississippi.
> 
> ...


I have seen vacation pics from PCB, and that growth washing up on shore!!........Maybe the windmill chaser will chime in soon!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2011)

DDD said:


> Miguel is on the beach so I will co-pilot right now.
> 
> There is nothing to really steer this one away that I can see, it has a clear shot to Texas, however, history tells us that storms this time of year will take the Gulf right hand turn so personally I like this one for Texas over to Mississippi.
> 
> ...



I can attest first hand to the growth in the Gulf, and it smells real bad too!!!


----------



## david w. (Jul 24, 2011)

Hopefully we will get some rain tomorrow.....Maybe?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

Glenn Burns stated on Saturday that we have a week of hot dry weather  ahead of us. Given the two days of alerts on my phone from NASA  Heliophysics division relaying notifications of two days of geomagnetic  storms pummeling the earth with promises of impressive auroras at both  poles, and my as of yet to be compiled correlative data between solar  flares / geomagnetic storms and the weather; I would venture to guess  that ol' GB is wrong. Every time we have solar activity we have weather.  The current national radar seems to back this theory as well.

Time (as in a few days) will tell the tale.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks like Invest 90 went bye bye.

I am sure it will come back once it gets more organized??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Man, the lack of severe weather is driving the guys at NOAA stir crazy. Check this out; these morons were so board they actually sat around thinking what to do!!! Then one of them (who must have just gotten laid off from NASA) had this bright idea. "Hey GUYS!!! I've got it!!!! Let's change the wind speed on a cat 4 & 5 hurricane by one MPH, then put out an official report on it!!" Then all of the geeks in the room started jumping and clapping and got to work on it..

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/feedback/2011/sshws.php

HOLY COW!!!!


----------



## david w. (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, the lack of severe weather is driving the guys at NOAA stir crazy. Check this out; these morons were so board they actually sat around thinking what to do!!! Then one of them (who must have just gotten laid off from NASA) had this bright idea. "Hey GUYS!!! I've got it!!!! Let's change the wind speed on a cat 4 & 5 hurricane by one MPH, then put out an official report on it!!" Then all of the geeks in the room started jumping and clapping and got to work on it..
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/feedback/2011/sshws.php
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

david w. said:


>


Is that buttered? or kettle corn?


----------



## david w. (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that buttered? or kettle corn?



....Kettle corn..Baybeee.......


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 26, 2011)

bump...just to let DDD know that it is still summer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> bump...just to let DDD know that it is still summer.



Good thing we don't live in Wyoming or Montana, he'd never stop screaming SNOW!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 26, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> bump...just to let DDD know that it is still summer.


Hey rj, don’t say to much cuz if ya make DDD mad he will cancel all your snow this winter.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 26, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Hey rj, don’t say to much cuz if ya make DDD mad he will cancel all your snow this winter.



Oh...don't worry.  I've already been cursed by Miguel this summer and getting severe weather only in Covington.  I figure if DDD is as good as Miguel, I'll still get snow like everyone else


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

Well ol' DDD called this one right so far. We'll see what it does when it hits those warm GoM waters.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well ol' DDD called this one right so far. We'll see what it does when it hits those warm GoM waters.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents


Say hello to Don.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Say hello to Don.
> 
> View attachment 612849



Nice.  Looks like the corporate headquarters in San Antonio are going to get some rain.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Say hello to Don.
> 
> View attachment 612849



I like nice storms like that. All the rain makes my grass all nice and green.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like nice storms like that. All the rain makes my grass all nice and green.


You have a house in Texas???


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a house in Texas???



No.... I was just stating that I like storms like that ya dern idgit.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

It will be good for Texas, they need the rain real bad.

But then, so do we.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe we'll get some of the leftovers as it blows back East after landfall (if it doesn't fall apart by then).


----------



## Holton (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok it's Friday morning, still looking for a significant rain for this week. Sure could use a good one.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 30, 2011)

DDD and MC, what do you think about 91L?  This one bear watching?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> DDD and MC, what do you think about 91L?  This one bear watching?


  All of em' bear watching..

Been postin on that one for a couple of days now, just not over here.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All of em' bear watching..
> 
> Been postin on that one for a couple of days now, just not over here.



I keep forgetting about the PB site.  Going there now!  Sorry!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> I keep forgetting about the PB site.  Going there now!  Sorry!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What???  I only go over there when it is cold out! 

Hey, make a separate sub category for Tropical Weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 30, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> What???  I only go over there when it is cold out!
> 
> Hey, make a separate sub category for Tropical Weather.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 1, 2011)

I sure dont want all the rip rap that comes with a hurricane, but one of those tropical systems in the Atlantic needs to come pay us a little visit! Our catfish pond is dropping by the day. I swear you can bout see it going down with the naked eye. Miguel, reckon we may see any good chance of beneficial rain in the near future? Its getting really dry round here. Pack of camels came grazing through the pasture earlier if that tells you anything!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> I sure dont want all the rip rap that comes with a hurricane, but one of those tropical systems in the Atlantic needs to come pay us a little visit! Our catfish pond is dropping by the day. I swear you can bout see it going down with the naked eye. Miguel, reckon we may see any good chance of beneficial rain in the near future? Its getting really dry round here. Pack of camels came grazing through the pasture earlier if that tells you anything!



Just typical summer hit and miss for now. I don't see TS Emily (when it is named) giving us anything. Now if you live in SE Florida you might wanna be thinking about getting those storm shutters you've put off for so long..

Ensemble models are out, but I'm gonna wait for forecast tracking by the NHC before I post it up.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just typical summer hit and miss for now. I don't see TS Emily (when it is named) giving us anything. Now if you live in SE Florida you might wanna be thinking about getting those storm shutters you've put off for so long..
> 
> Ensemble models are out, but I'm gonna wait for forecast tracking by the NHC before I post it up.



Thats what I was afraid of..... Hit and miss showers just aint cutting it anymore. Some of the larger trees are evn starting to look a little gloomy. 
Thanks Miguel! Keep us updated!


----------



## david w. (Aug 3, 2011)

COME HERE EMILY!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

I want to know who's responsible for waking me up at 3 am with all of that racket


----------



## Holton (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want to know who's responsible for waking me up at 3 am with all of that racket



A flash of lightning woke me up at 5am. Dang weather idjits


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> A flash of lightning woke me up at 5am. Dang weather idjits



It's DDD and BigOx's fault..


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want to know who's responsible for waking me up at 3 am with all of that racket



It's me.  I watered the grass last night and left the sprinkler out to water again this morning.


----------



## K80 (Aug 5, 2011)

There is one heck of a lightining storm going on here.  It has done struck 3 or 4 times within 100 yards of the house.  Thank the lord the kids are sleeping through it.   This is by far the worst lightning storm I can remember in YEARS!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

K80 said:


> There is one heck of a lightining storm going on here.  It has done struck 3 or 4 times within 100 yards of the house.  Thank the lord the kids are sleeping through it.   This is by far the worst lightning storm I can remember in YEARS!


Where's your camera???? I love trying to photo lightning.


----------



## K80 (Aug 5, 2011)

Trees are blocking my view.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

K80 said:


> Trees are blocking my view.


Take an aluminum ladder and get up on the roof. You'll be safe,,,,,I promise!!!


----------



## K80 (Aug 5, 2011)

If I wouldn't have heard that buzz coming out of the fire place just mere  monents before lightning struck not far away I would take you for your word.

MC, what are the odds of twirly bird forming out of this cloud?  The wind is erratic to say the least.  One moment it is blowing very hard from the west and the next the rain is falling horizontally east to west.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

K80 said:


> If I wouldn't have heard that buzz coming out of the fire place just mere  monents before lightning struck not far away I would take you for your word.
> 
> MC, what are the odds of twirly bird forming out of this cloud?  The wind is erratic to say the least.  One moment it is blowing very hard from the west and the next the rain is falling horizontally east to west.



Prolly not much. 

On another note, GB said we have a good shot at seeing the Aurora Borealis tonight. You'll need to be way far away from city lights, and lights of any kind for that matter. Last time I saw them was quite a few years ago down in Twiggs County.

Obviously the further north you are (Resica) and I've scoured the Heliphysics sight and they aren't saying anything about it South of Canada, but it doesn't cost anything to look, and it's quite impressive when it happens.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prolly not much.
> 
> On another note, GB said we have a good shot at seeing the Aurora Borealis tonight. You'll need to be way far away from city lights, and lights of any kind for that matter. Last time I saw them was quite a few years ago down in Twiggs County.
> 
> Obviously the further north you are (Resica) and I've scoured the Heliphysics sight and they aren't saying anything about it South of Canada, but it doesn't cost anything to look, and it's quite impressive when it happens.


what time frame & what direction to look?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what time frame & what direction to look?



Dark thirty, and up. Northward.

but I would be highly surprised if y'all saw it way down in North Florida.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dark thirty, and up. Northward.
> 
> but I would be highly surprised if y'all saw it way down in North Florida.


YOU just got on my list, buddy......... NOrth Floriduh my astrinomicalsnickinwhisen!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Emily isn't giving up that easy.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Emily isn't giving up that easy.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents


 go ahead, change the subject, that's ok.................


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Emily isn't giving up that easy.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents



I wish she would come and pay us a visit for a few days!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2011)

Dang cloud cover..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2011)

As USUAL, GB was WRONG again. Plus I never did find anything in the NASA heliophysics divisions site about the AB being anywhere near south of northern Canada. I'm not sure where GB was getting this magical information??


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 8, 2011)

a huge storm/ possible tornado just went through metter trees down most powers out


----------



## pbradley (Aug 8, 2011)

nice little storm here.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey MC, my trail camera caught a pretty nasty storm in Twiggs last this past Monday.  It blew down the biggest/heaviest box stand we have.  Check out the pics and the time. (3 minutes)


----------



## david w. (Aug 13, 2011)

I sure am enjoying this rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> I sure am enjoying this rain.


Moderator??? Sheesh it's gettin crowded in here. BTW, you no longer have the privilege or right to enjoy the rain. You're suppose to be hunting down rule breakin idjits.

NOW GET BUSY!!!


----------



## david w. (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moderator??? Sheesh it's gettin crowded in here. BTW, you no longer have the privilege or right to enjoy the rain. You're suppose to be hunting down rule breakin idjits.
> 
> NOW GET BUSY!!!



Hater.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hater.


You don't know the half of it. Just wait til weather is headin your way..


----------



## david w. (Aug 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't know the half of it. Just wait til weather is headin your way..



Meanie..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

david w. said:


> Meanie..


You don't know the half of that either..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2011)

Great video of what the Alabama EF5 was capable of. As a comparison, I have bent a section of railroad track. It took two tanks of acetylene with two 1" torches, a backhoe as the wench cabled to it, pulling the track over a bell housing of a shrimp boats wench. It took about three hours to heat the piece of track under constant pressure from the backhoe to get it to bend into a 1.5 ft. radius. What took us 3 hours to do, this tornado did in a matter of seconds.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 13, 2011)

http://earthrisktech.com/


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 16, 2011)

The tropics are staring to come alive some. Sure could use some rain! Any of you weather guys see anything potentially promising out there???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> The tropics are staring to come alive some. Sure could use some rain! Any of you weather guys see anything potentially promising out there???



Nope, not yet.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

Greene728 said:


>


Don't get too upset, I've been watching a wave off of the coast of Africa today. Me and DDD conferred on it and we are congruent in our thoughts that this will be a beast of a storm and a good probability of a US landfall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

You boys and girls keep your eye on this one. Both DDD and I think it's gonna be the one.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys and girls keep your eye on this one. Both DDD and I think it's gonna be the one.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml



Which one?  #1 or #2?

What time frame you thinking?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Which one?  #1 or #2?
> 
> What time frame you thinking?


Unless you live in the Yucatan it would be #2 
We've got 6 or 7 days before it gets hinky. Sunday week at the latest, perhaps, maybe, the way it looks now..


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys and girls keep your eye on this one. Both DDD and I think it's gonna be the one.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml


 
That pic shows some major convection just off the coast of Africa also.  Gonna be interesting to see developments of that as well as #2.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2011)

i dont care what happens...just please say its going to snow...ok?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i dont care what happens...just please say its going to snow...ok?


Wrong thread idjit!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 18, 2011)

ouch whack me with yer class ring on top of the head next time


----------



## Keebs (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wrong thread idjit!!!


 are they not both *weather*???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> are they not both *weather*???


One is fun to play in the other will kill ya. See the difference??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a good one. I think it happened this morning at Carolina Beach, NC. One bit of advice for the people standing on the beach watching; "HEY IDIOTS, A waterspout IS a tornado!!!" Loved seeing them scramble when it came on the beach and started sandblasting them.


----------



## david w. (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow.That was cool.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't get too upset, I've been watching a wave off of the coast of Africa today. Me and DDD conferred on it and we are congruent in our thoughts that this will be a beast of a storm and a good probability of a US landfall.



Ummmmmm 

I mentioned it too over on the other board! lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> Ummmmmm
> 
> I mentioned it too over on the other board! lol


Yep, good call.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, good call.



Thinking around the 29th of August?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 18, 2011)

Does accuweather get a kick out of stuff like this?  Seems they are always the first for doom and gloom??


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You boys and girls keep your eye on this one. Both DDD and I think it's gonna be the one.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo_atl.shtml



Sure dont wanna see gas prices sky rocket or anybodys homes blown away, but man I could use some good rains! Its beyond dry here. I will definately be watching it....


----------



## DDD (Aug 19, 2011)

In this morning's GFS package, it raised my eyebrows to say the least. The storm stystem, if taken verbatim would skirt just to the south of Florida, really hammering the keys and then wanders out into the gulf and the pressure really drops as it slowly works due north. 

Panama City Beach would be ground zero IMO, with the system making landfall just East of there. The amount of rainfall depicted along with the severe weather of tornados would be high in this situation. Let it also be noted the Gulf is ripe and loaded like a powder keg. This pushes the landfall time frame back. We are still talking about 9 days out. Long, long, long way out for a Hurricane that has not even formed yet. 

As has been my belief all along, if a well organized Low makes it into the gulf and does not get sheered out by upper level winds, wherever it makes land fall, it will be of major proportions.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One is fun to play in the other will kill ya. See the difference??


 yes, dear.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 19, 2011)

DDD said:


> In this morning's GFS package, it raised my eyebrows to say the least. The storm stystem, if taken verbatim would skirt just to the south of Florida, really hammering the keys and then wanders out into the gulf and the pressure really drops as it slowly works due north.
> 
> Panama City Beach would be ground zero IMO, with the system making landfall just East of there. The amount of rainfall depicted along with the severe weather of tornados would be high in this situation. Let it also be noted the Gulf is ripe and loaded like a powder keg. This pushes the landfall time frame back. We are still talking about 9 days out. Long, long, long way out for a Hurricane that has not even formed yet.
> 
> As has been my belief all along, if a well organized Low makes it into the gulf and does not get sheered out by upper level winds, wherever it makes land fall, it will be of major proportions.





Wow. Very interesting! Even the idjits on the Weather Channel are picking it up saying a SE landfall looks promising as of right now. You guys are on your game as usual!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm gonna issue this warning one time and one time only. I'm not gonna play sugar coat the message either. IF this hurricane develops as expected, and IF it follows the current projected path (which is likely to change 10 times over the next 10 days) This storm has the potential to bring deadly flooding to SOWEGA, SOCEGA and CEGA much like the floods of 1994. It is never too soon to start preparing for such an event, and if it doesn't happen then you have lost nothing.

Additionally, if it comes on shore with the intensity that DDD and I believe it will there will be several states ravaged by severe weather, especially if we see an Appalachee Bay landfall. It will spawn strong Meso activity, straight line winds and wide spread tornado's.

Hopefully all Ga. EMA's are preparing in advance for this storm, and you folks should do the same. Have plenty of drinking water, stored bags of ice in your freezers and coolers close to the event, plenty of food that can be prepared on propane stoves, proper medical supplies for emergencies as well as prescriptions for those that need them. If you don't have an emergency network of friends that you can contact over a wide radius (30 miles or so) around you then figure it out and create one. Storms such as this can disable all communications, land line and cell networks. Long range walkie talkies can be a life saver with commo networks set up in advance.

Hopefully it will change the landfall point and still bring us rain, but if this occurs all bets are off, and much of Georgia, especially low lying areas near rivers, creeks and swamps will be a disaster area.

Here's what this evenings GFS Precip model show's, and as bad as we need the rain, we don't need this. Log into http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi  and follow our postings there, under Dated Discussion / Tropics. Or log into our FB page at; http://www.facebook.com/pages/Georgia-Weather/145550498845106 where DDD, BigOx and I update the potential several times a day.

Please, please, please do not take this system for granted, and don't wait until the last minute to prepare. If you are prepared make sure your neighbors are aware and prepared as well. Know who the elderly with medical needs are in your immediate area. Without power and communications they could be in dire need.

Ya'll stay vigilant and safe.


----------



## david w. (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh lawd.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 19, 2011)

Lord knows I didnt want all that. Just some rain.....


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 20, 2011)

Any update on this system this morning?


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 20, 2011)

Models have shifted it toward the east some.  Looks like they are along the eastern side of Florida.  Like Miguel said, the models will change every time they run them and really not get a good handle on it till less that 3 to 4 days.  I would prep for it and be safe rather than wishing I had.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 20, 2011)

Hugh..... We got plans to fly down to Cancun for a little vacation leaving the 28th in the morning. What do ya think??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hugh..... We got plans to fly down to Cancun for a little vacation leaving the 28th in the morning. What do ya think??



Vacation insurance comes to mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2011)

fireman402 said:


> Models have shifted it toward the east some.  Looks like they are along the eastern side of Florida.  Like Miguel said, the models will change every time they run them and really not get a good handle on it till less that 3 to 4 days.  I would prep for it and be safe rather than wishing I had.



Exactly 



Unicoidawg said:


> Hugh..... We got plans to fly down to Cancun for a little vacation leaving the 28th in the morning. What do ya think??





gobbleinwoods said:


> Vacation insurance comes to mind.



BJ, what he said. Vacation insurance. Cancun itself doesn't look like it'll be effected by this one, but there is one on it's heels coming off the coast of Africa that has to go somewhere as well. 

Just stay tuned and let us monitor this thing for the next several days, and like I said before, be prepared.


----------



## DDD (Aug 20, 2011)

Ensemble members this morning still pointing to a gulf storm that will turn and come in somewhere in the panhandle of Florida.  Pressure maps 7-9 days down the road make me believe this would be a biggie.

August 29 come to mind?  What about the name Katrina?

Still too far out, but the satellite image is showing the classic "Wobble" that storms take as they rotate as they get organized.    This one is our real best shot of a good hurricane in 3 years.  

http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/tracking/at201197_sat.html


----------



## david w. (Aug 20, 2011)

Guess its time to pray and prepare.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2011)

david w. said:


> Guess its time to pray and prepare.



I thought I made that one clear!!


----------



## david w. (Aug 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought I made that one clear!!



You guys know im alittle..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2011)

david w. said:


> You guys know im alittle..


That's ok, you'll catch up............eventually..

Again, if you guys want to follow more active discussion between us wanna be's, you can find it on our other sites, particularly the FB GW page.


----------



## Money man (Aug 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's ok, you'll catch up............eventually..
> 
> Again, if you guys want to follow more active discussion between us wanna be's, you can find it on our other sites, particularly the FB GW page.



I can only follow one forum at a time Miguel but can you do me a favor and drop me a PM if it is going to rain in my back yard please. Thank you sir! Much appreciated. 

Hey DDD, you working out of McDonough this week?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2011)

Money man said:


> I can only follow one forum at a time Miguel but can you do me a favor and drop me a PM if it is going to rain in my back yard please. Thank you sir! Much appreciated.
> 
> Hey DDD, you working out of McDonough this week?


See your avatar and assume the position, then hold your breath for that PM..


----------



## Money man (Aug 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See your avatar and assume the position, then hold your breath for that PM..



Well then! 

Quick send me a PM, it is starting to rain here in McDonough and I can't hold my breath that long.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks to our weather dudes for keeping us up to date on this stuff. Whether its time to get off of the roads due to snow and ice, or its time to brace for tornado's yall do real good.

Nobody should take their warnings lightly.

I know i dont.


----------



## david w. (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmmm,I wonder if my house can hold up to hurricane force winds?May have to get in the truck and head north.


----------



## david w. (Aug 20, 2011)

Raining here.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 20, 2011)

For those who need to store water Walmart sells big 6 gallon water-safe plastic jerry cans in the camping section. 

If things do get nasty with this storm system folks will really want/need clean water in this nasty August weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> For those who need to store water Walmart sells big 6 gallon water-safe plastic jerry cans in the camping section.
> 
> If things do get nasty with this storm system folks will really want/need clean water in this nasty August weather.



FWIW, Walmart donated 36 million to an organization that want's to terminate all recreational fishing, and Walmart is a major contributor to anti-gun groups and legislation.

Buy your containers anywhere but Walmart, please!!! But if it's a matter of survival and you have no other choice, do what you have to do to survive.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> For those who need to store water Walmart sells big 6 gallon water-safe plastic jerry cans in the camping section.
> 
> If things do get nasty with this storm system folks will really want/need clean water in this nasty August weather.



If you have two  or too, fill your bath tub with water before the storm starts.  If you have cleaned it first with baking soda, you can drink it and also use it to flush if you must.


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well they gave it a name a while ago.  Say hello to Irene.  NHC issued Advisory #1 at 7:00pm.  5 Day  map below.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/230313.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2011)

fireman402 said:


> Well they gave it a name a while ago.  Say hello to Irene.  NHC issued Advisory #1 at 7:00pm.  5 Day  map below.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/230313.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents



Good opportunity to start the speculations.

Here's mine..


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 20, 2011)

Finding it a little hard to load the picture i wanted to use, but I'll say it will be further east....kinda follow the Alabama / Georgia line.  Time will tell.


----------



## jcountry (Aug 21, 2011)

Irene is starting to look interesting...  No hoping for bad wx, but we sure could use the rain....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Vacation insurance comes to mind.



Already bought and paid for.......


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 21, 2011)

MC,
Still thinking your speculation track is gonna hold true or are you seeing a more easterly sloution now? I noticed all the current track positions seem to be carrying her further east.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> MC,
> Still thinking your speculation track is gonna hold true or are you seeing a more easterly sloution now? I noticed all the current track positions seem to be carrying her further east.


Funny thing about TS / Hurricanes, they tend to wobble until they get real real big. I've looked at the short floater GOES loop several times this afternoon and I swear it looks like she's wobbling back to the WSW. So I'm gonna stand pat until I see some better cards dealt.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 21, 2011)

Gotcha. Been a faithful follower as you know for sometime now, and im holding on tight trying to learn some stuff on this one. Its like a virus, this weather thing. I got it now and cant seem to shake it! Following along on the other boards also!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Gotcha. Been a faithful follower as you know for sometime now, and im holding on tight trying to learn some stuff on this one. Its like a virus, this weather thing. I got it now and cant seem to shake it! Following along on the other boards also!


Just wait for some tornado weather. You'll be up for 36 hours straight with not a wink of sleep following all of the nasty weather...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 21, 2011)

How far inland could Irene do damage to if in fact it does hit the East coast of GA?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> How far inland could Irene do damage to if in fact it does hit the East coast of GA?


Pretty far, not from actual storm force winds at landfall, but from all of the meso cells, RFD and tornado's that will get kicked up.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 21, 2011)

I know one side of a hurricane is worse than the other, right?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 21, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> I know one side of a hurricane is worse than the other, right?



Yes, the NE quadrant.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 21, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yes, the NE quadrant.



Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

What a bummer... DDD has been getting blown up all evening, and I get to sit here and watch the light show and hear the booms but then the storms die right before they get to my house... Dang rat is hoggin all of the storms and not saving any for me...


----------



## DDD (Aug 21, 2011)

I know what the jokers in Tripoli felt like.  Sheesh.  It was that big BOOM lightning.  Awesome stuff!


----------



## david w. (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know where it would hit.All i know is we may be in for a rough ride.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

This morning's projected landfall means it's cheek clinching time for coastal Georgia. 

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/outreach/prepare.shtml

Should Hurricane Irene keep this track, and should landfall be around Friday afternoon or evening, then all points north of Jacksonville Fl. would most likely be hit the hardest. With the Savannah river only 9ft below flood stage, advanced rains coming in ahead of the surge and winds, a 6:34pm high tide of 8'0" on Friday, and it all doesn't bode well for Tybee and points inland. Should this track hold, coastal Georgia, particularly the northern sections could suffer prolonged hours of storm surge prior to this Hurricane moving inland or up the coast far enough to give them a break.

All of this said, each model run has moved Irene ever so slightly to the east. At worst, Savannah would be a direct hit, or just on the NE side of landfall (which is actually worse) and at best with a continuing trend, points northward in SC will take the hit. 

There are still five days to go before landfall, and Hurricanes are fickled systems, so we need to keep our eyes on this one and be prepared.

hr


----------



## clairol (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm keeping a close eye on this one.  Those high tides coming at the end of the week could make it real interesting at my house.  I'm getting most all of my preparation done today so I will be ready to haul out of town or batten down the hatches  Since I'm not use to "storm" protocol, does the milk and bread rush apply to hurricanes or will the beanie weenie and beer isle be empty?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

clairol said:


> I'm keeping a close eye on this one.  Those high tides coming at the end of the week could make it real interesting at my house.  I'm getting most all of my preparation done today so I will be ready to haul out of town or batten down the hatches  Since I'm not use to "storm" protocol, does the milk and bread rush apply to hurricanes or will the beanie weenie and beer isle be empty?


I started stocking up on beenie weenies and beer last week. And I'm 4 hours away from Savannah...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I started stocking up on beenie weenies and beer last week. And I'm 4 hours away from Savannah...



great choice bro!!
i have family in Miami and i am really worried because they are saying they are going to try and ride it out.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Welp, reckon if it hits the Sav I'll be getting some OT!

We'll start evacuating people at like 96 hours out if this hurricane strengthens. If not we'll proly just be on high alert and get the handicapped and elderly off the islands. 

Time will tell. Bad thing is too I've gotta work on an island just a few miles inland right on the Sav river friday-Sunday. This could get interesting!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

XJfire75 said:


> Welp, reckon if it hits the Sav I'll be getting some OT!
> 
> We'll start evacuating people at like 96 hours out if this hurricane strengthens. If not we'll proly just be on high alert and get the handicapped and elderly off the islands.
> 
> Time will tell. Bad thing is too I've gotta work on an island just a few miles inland right on the Sav river friday-Sunday. This could get interesting!



96 hours out, is tomorrow.  And from past experience with the evacuation routes from Savannah, I'd be gettin real cozy with FEMA and the area EMA's and wanting to know what they are going to implement and when. If they wait until 48 hours out I-16 will be a mess.

This is the unfortunate thing about the potential for a Hurricane to hit Savannah. You just don't know if it's actually going to happen until it's too late to get out of there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

If you've never sat in on an EMA briefing by the NWS you may find this interesting. 
The only thing you won't hear on this is the question and answer session following the briefing between the NWS and EMA directors.

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/media/jax/vBriefing/Irene_Web_Briefing_082208/index.htm


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 22, 2011)

Great. My mother is supposed to leave Atlanta Wednesday to go visit my grandmother in Jacksonville (Ponte Vedra) and bring her back to Atlanta Friday for a family visit.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 96 hours out, is tomorrow.  And from past experience with the evacuation routes from Savannah, I'd be gettin real cozy with FEMA and the area EMA's and wanting to know what they are going to implement and when. If they wait until 48 hours out I-16 will be a mess.
> 
> This is the unfortunate thing about the potential for a Hurricane to hit Savannah. You just don't know if it's actually going to happen until it's too late to get out of there.




Yeah and I'm still in the dark so far. Gonna make a phone call or 2 here later. 

I'm sure CEMA's on it. 

Yeah I know. 16 will be a campground from Statesboro to Macon of this thing strengthens and comes at us. 

Either way I'll be riding it out and hoping for the best.

I know when we have decent thunderstorms here on the island when it's high tide the water is dang near above the barriers so if this thing hits around a higher tide it can get ugly quick!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 96 hours out, is tomorrow.  And from past experience with the evacuation routes from Savannah, I'd be gettin real cozy with FEMA and the area EMA's and wanting to know what they are going to implement and when. If they wait until 48 hours out I-16 will be a mess.
> 
> This is the unfortunate thing about the potential for a Hurricane to hit Savannah. You just don't know if it's actually going to happen until it's too late to get out of there.



Well , everytime a hurricane comes close to the ga coast , seems like everyone comes straight down 82 and Tifton  stores raises all the gas prices. Guess i better fill up today.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 22, 2011)

XJfire75 said:


> Yeah and I'm still in the dark so far. Gonna make a phone call or 2 here later.
> 
> I'm sure CEMA's on it.
> 
> ...



If you don't mind, please keep this thread updated. I'm thinking I'll need to convince my mother to not head to Jacksonville for the latter part of this week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> If you don't mind, please keep this thread updated. I'm thinking I'll need to convince my mother to not head to Jacksonville for the latter part of this week.


That would be a smart move, and if need be, a closet with a lock on it will work. Parents can be so hard headed at times...


----------



## david w. (Aug 22, 2011)

I gotta go buy a blow up boat from walmart.I can't swim.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2011)

New NHC track has a major hurricane (115 mph cat. 3) near the South Carolina coast Saturday morning:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> New NHC track has a major hurricane (115 mph cat. 3) near the South Carolina coast Saturday morning:


Yeah, don't know what that's about. If you watch the briefing I linked earlier it is obvious they don't know when and where or if the approaching fronts will effect Irene, so to shift it so far east this soon kind of baffles me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, don't know what that's about. If you watch the briefing I linked earlier it is obvious they don't know when and where or if the approaching fronts will effect Irene, so to shift it so far east this soon kind of baffles me.


Definitely a major shift in the its predicted track.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> New NHC track has a major hurricane (115 mph cat. 3) near the South Carolina coast Saturday morning:



Which end of the coast?

The Weather Channel has several model tracks that go from Miami to up and out to sea far eastward. And apparently there aint gonna be much weakening since Irene is suppose to skirt passed Hispaniola.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 22, 2011)

XJfire75 said:


> Which end of the coast?
> 
> The Weather Channel has several model tracks that go from Miami to up and out to sea far eastward. And apparently there aint gonna be much weakening since Irene is suppose to skirt passed Hispaniola.



My map shows just north of Charleston.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

None of the maps mean anything, until it happens..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm stocking up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]-->  *[FONT=&quot]CEMA Monitors Hurricane Irene; Enters the Monitoring Phase[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Savannah, GA – (August 22, 2011)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The Chatham Emergency Management Agency (CEMA) and the National Hurricane Center (NHC) are closely monitoring Hurricane Irene, and coordinating preparation and response activities.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Due to the current forecast of Hurricane Irene, CEMA is entering into the Monitoring Phase (Operating Condition 4). [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The Monitoring Phase serves as the advanced stage of readiness from an initial threat by a tropical cyclone. A threat refers to both direct or indirect impacts by a tropical cyclone to Chatham County – indirect impact typically involves the influx of evacuees from a threatened area and direct impact refers to the arrival of tropical cyclone-related hazards: storm surge, winds, tornadoes, and torrential rain leading to inland flooding. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Operations include a Level 3 activation of the Emergency Operations Center as well.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Minor changes with each advisory could result in major changes in the forecast track and storm dynamics.  Still residents should use this as a time to review their plans and preparations.  Residents should create an emergency supply kit, know where they will go if an evacuation is ordered and stay informed on the latest storm information.    [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]For updates visit www.ChathamEmergency.org; you can sign up to receive free email alerts from CEMA on our homepage.  You can receive text alerts directly to your cell phone by texting 40404; in the subject type _follow ChathamEMA.  _You are also encouraged to follow CEMA on Facebook and Twitter.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## david w. (Aug 22, 2011)

nitram4891 said:


> i'm stocking up!



yuck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> None of the maps mean anything, until it happens..



What model is the most consistent when dealing with tropical systems (hurricanes)? do you have a favorite?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

just got ruff here, hail, lighning ,and strong rains


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> just got ruff here, hail, lighning ,and strong rains


I'm hearing thunder 'tween us, but I ain't seen nuttin yet.......... seems to just be sitting still too......


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm hearing thunder 'tween us, but I ain't seen nuttin yet.......... seems to just be sitting still too......



skirted norteast edge of tift and just went south


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> skirted norteast edge of tift and just went south


----------



## savreds (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]-->  *[FONT=&quot]CEMA Monitors Hurricane Irene; Enters the Monitoring Phase[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]Savannah, GA – (August 22, 2011)[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]The Chatham Emergency Management Agency (CEMA) and the National Hurricane Center (NHC) are closely monitoring Hurricane Irene, and coordinating preparation and response activities.[/FONT]
> ...





I started some preps this past weekend... gas cans full, full propane cylinders, some extra non-perishables. I want to go get a couple more cans for some more diesel. Lots of "stuff" in the yard to secure.
Hopefully it will stay off the coast and we can get some much needed rain.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

savreds said:


> I started some preps this past weekend... gas cans full, full propane cylinders, some extra non-perishables. I want to go get a couple more cans for some more diesel. Lots of "stuff" in the yard to secure.
> _*Hopefully it will stay off the coast and we can get some much needed rain.*_


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 22, 2011)

Welp, got word I might as well lack a bag for a long weekend. Will know for sure tomorrow morning prolly. 

Yeehaw...


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like a SC/NC hit to me.  

So, when is the next one coming?


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like the next forecast map stopped having Irene head more east.


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 23, 2011)

Suppose to have another update on it's track soon. Keeping an eye out so I will know whether to pack a bag for a long weekend or not.


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2011)

She's trying her best to miss the whole U.S.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

DDD said:


> She's trying her best to miss the whole U.S.


 Noooooo, I need RAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2011)

Latest models out at 11AM look like a swing and miss.  

At this pace its not even going to hit the coast!


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

Come back here ya idjit.


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2011)

East as she goes....


----------



## DDD (Aug 23, 2011)

independent members...


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 23, 2011)

From a direct hit to the gulf to a swing & a miss....wow.

Gonna miss the rain, but glad to see it moving away from the coast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

Not so fast kiddies. She missed her projected mark. I've been watching her move more due west than NW over the last two days and today is no exception. It will be interesting to see the 5pm progs based on todays movement.

Here's her prog'd marks and my estimated track in a lighter color.


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

Who you callin a kiddie messican?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> Who you callin a kiddie messican?


uuuhhh, YOU!


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 23, 2011)

This is getting interesting to watch.


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, YOU!



Your just like that panda in your avator,MEAN!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> Your just like that panda in your avator,MEAN!


 AM NOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 23, 2011)

I could really do without the tornado's and damaging winds, but man we could use a good soaking.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

slip said:


> I could really do without the tornado's and damaging winds, but man we could use a good soaking.


 Ditto!


----------



## Money man (Aug 23, 2011)

DDD, Miguel, 

Listen guys, and I think I am speaking for all everyone here. We all appreciate your time and passion you guys share with us concerning the weather and helping us prepare for disaster. 

However, I have to tell you that I am feeling a little exposed here as neither of you guys warned us about this earthquake we just had. Now, I don't mean to sound like I am being harsh or anything but frankly, what are we paying you for if we can't get this early warning system working properly?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Money man said:


> DDD, Miguel,
> 
> Listen guys, and I think I am speaking for all everyone here. We all appreciate your time and passion you guys share with us concerning the weather and helping us prepare for disaster.
> 
> However, I have to tell you that I am feeling a little exposed here as neither of you guys warned us about this earthquake we just had. Now, I don't mean to sound like I am being harsh or anything but frankly, what are we paying you for if we can't get this early warning system working properly?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Money man said:


> DDD, Miguel,
> 
> Listen guys, and I think I am speaking for all everyone here. We all appreciate your time and passion you guys share with us concerning the weather and helping us prepare for disaster.
> 
> However, I have to tell you that I am feeling a little exposed here as neither of you guys warned us about this earthquake we just had. Now, I don't mean to sound like I am being harsh or anything but frankly, what are we paying you for if we can't get this early warning system working properly?


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 23, 2011)

Going to be some good surf on the coast this weekend!


----------



## Money man (Aug 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks DC could use a good rinsing off? Congress should be recalled to their offices posthaste.


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

Money man said:


> Am I the only one who thinks DC could use a good rinsing off? Congress should be recalled to their offices posthaste.



Money man and his political post.


----------



## Money man (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> Money man and his political post.



What......

I was talking about the weather!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> Money man and his political post.



Ban the idjit,,,,,,,,,,just ban him...


----------



## Money man (Aug 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ban the idjit,,,,,,,,,,just ban him...



Eh...I would be back in a week via proxies and witchcraft. My next user name is going to be Nomo money man.


----------



## savreds (Aug 23, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Going to be some good surf on the coast this weekend!



My oldest son is already checking out the surf forecasts!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 23, 2011)

savreds said:


> My oldest son is already checking out the surf forecasts!



Base on how it looks Thursday I might make the drive for friday and saturday.  When the swell comes in and the wind turns onshore from the hurricane, it will make tybee island look like Hawaii.  It's a sight to see.


----------



## Money man (Aug 24, 2011)

Irene a cat 3 again?

Lookout DC.....yo wicked ways is about to be addressed1


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's her prog'd marks and my estimated track in a lighter color.
> 
> View attachment 617916



You still holding to this?  Would love to see some rain from this thing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting guessing game going on for potential hurricane tracks.  

So whose weather computer model is best & most accurate???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Interesting guessing game going on for potential hurricane tracks.
> 
> So whose weather computer model is best & most accurate???



Looked like a bunch of different graphics of exactly the same path to me..

You boys wanna start playing guessing games then jump in on this one while it's still young.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area2#contents


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 24, 2011)

The "Long Island Express" was the a Cat3 that became, so far, the worst hurricane to cross Long Island in the 20th century.  
With winds at 120 miles per hour, and gusts up to 180 mph, the storm surge caused record high tides that took away thousands of homes. It caused over 600 deaths and today's equivalent of billions of dollars in damages.

If a Cat3 struck Long Island today, the toll could be far more devastating because of the population and housing increase since then.  I'm holding my breath for my folks & brothers family who live out on the east part of L.I.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like Irene is still trending more to the west....This is getting very interesting!!


----------



## K80 (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like my brother and his family in Lexington Park are going to be in for a wild ride.


----------



## DDD (Aug 25, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> Looks like Irene is still trending more to the west....This is getting very interesting!!



Not really.  Some of the models have shifted back West 30-40 miles, but not a big swing.  The next 12-18 hours she should pick up speed and strength.  If she does that I would look for the forecast cone to be pretty direct on. 

If she was to lose some organization, then you could see her woble one way or the other, but for now, I think if I lived in the outter banks or from North Myrtle Beach, Northward to Maine, I would be figuring out just how far inland I was going.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2011)

Hope it keeps coming west and gives us some rain.  C'mon Irene.


----------



## todd03blown (Aug 25, 2011)

DDD said:


> Not really.  Some of the models have shifted back West 30-40 miles, but not a big swing.  The next 12-18 hours she should pick up speed and strength.  If she does that I would look for the forecast cone to be pretty direct on.
> 
> If she was to lose some organization, then you could see her woble one way or the other, but for now, I think if I lived in the outter banks or from North Myrtle Beach, Northward to Maine, I would be figuring out just how far inland I was going.



Thanks DDD. My parents are in the Richmond, Va area and I am telling them to make sure their whole house generator is all working, plenty of food, water, batteries etc. It seems that Richmond will get some decent winds, rain etc from the current projected path.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

quote=StriperAddict;6242014]The "Long Island Express" was the a Cat3 that became, so far, the worst hurricane to cross Long Island in the 20th century.  
With winds at 120 miles per hour, and gusts up to 180 mph, the storm surge caused record high tides that took away thousands of homes. It caused over 600 deaths and today's equivalent of billions of dollars in damages.

If a Cat3 struck Long Island today, the toll could be far more devastating because of the population and housing increase since then.  I'm holding my breath for my folks & brothers family who live out on the east part of L.I.[/quote]


The day, and time of day will mean everything for folks out on the Hamptons if Irene holds her course. Here's the tides for a three day period.

Tides for New Rochelle starting with August 27, 2011.

Day        High      Tide  Height   Sunrise    Moon  Time      % Moon
           /Low      Time    Feet    Sunset                    Visible

Sa  27      Low   4:25 AM     0.1   6:17 AM    Rise  4:28 AM      6
    27     High  10:06 AM     7.9   7:36 PM     Set  6:28 PM
    27      Low   4:23 PM     0.1
    27     High  10:16 PM     8.5

Su  28      Low   5:05 AM    -0.3   6:18 AM    Rise  5:41 AM      2
    28     High  10:48 AM     8.5   7:35 PM     Set  7:01 PM
    28      Low   5:14 PM    -0.3
    28     High  11:03 PM     8.8

M   29      Low   5:44 AM    -0.6   6:19 AM    Rise  6:55 AM      0
    29     High  11:31 AM     8.9   7:33 PM     Set  7:32 PM
    29      Low   6:04 PM    -0.7
    29     High  11:50 PM     8.9


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 25, 2011)

Just heard that MSNBC said it's not turning north like they thought. Or at least it's behind. Reckon we may get some rain out of it. Maybe.


----------



## david w. (Aug 25, 2011)

It'll turn before its all said and done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

david w. said:


> It'll turn before its all said and done.


Where's your proof?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's your proof?



Don't question Mods on the open forum Miguel...might get you banded


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Don't question Mods on the open forum Miguel...might get you banded


Tell him to go for it..


----------



## david w. (Aug 25, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's your proof?



The weather channell , its on right now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The weather channell , its on right now



Good luck with that!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck with that!!!



Yeah , there saying 98 degrees to 99 with no rain, i hope they are wrong. dont want bad weather but some wet stuff would be nice . we'll see sat. though. they are saying 0% rain.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck with that!!!


 how far inland ya think the winds will hit?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how far inland ya think the winds will hit?


Not far enough. Noticeable winds are always on the NE side of a hurricane, which is exactly opposite of where you'll be.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not far enough. Noticeable winds are always on the NE side of a hurricane, which is exactly opposite of where you'll be.


I know all that, was just "hoping" for a good enough breeze to blow these dang gnats outta my face!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 25, 2011)

WeatherBELL Analytics Meteorologist Joe *******i also heard on Sean Hannity continues to be ahead of other weather forecasters this week with hurricane track predictions keep shifting west.  


http://www.weatherbell.com/weather-...sts-irene-to-be-a-top-mid-atlantic-hurricane/ 

August 25 08:43 AM

WeatherBELL Analytics Meteorologist Joe *******i (previously AccuWeather's chief long-range forecaster) predicts Irene to be a cross between Hazel and the Mid Atlantic Hurricane of 1821. This will make Irene a top three hurricane since 1800. 

Joe *******i's track for Irene as of the morning of August 25, 2011:













Others:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Even though Irene is forecast to stay well off of the coast of Georgia, a good high tide and 17-22ft. seas should still make for some interesting conditions on the Ga. Coast.

*Brunswick, East River, Georgia*

*25 August 2011 - 27 August 2011*


31.1500° N, 81.5000° W  2011-08-25  00:11 EDT   1.43 feet  Low Tide 2011-08-25  03:07 EDT   Moonrise 2011-08-25  06:09 EDT   6.70 feet  High Tide 2011-08-25  06:57 EDT   Sunrise 2011-08-25  12:23 EDT   0.60 feet  Low Tide 2011-08-25  17:21 EDT   Moonset 2011-08-25  18:40 EDT   8.07 feet  High Tide 2011-08-25  19:57 EDT   Sunset 2011-08-26  01:06 EDT   0.96 feet  Low Tide 2011-08-26  04:10 EDT   Moonrise 2011-08-26  06:58 EDT   Sunrise 2011-08-26  07:05 EDT   7.08 feet  High Tide 2011-08-26  13:19 EDT   0.19 feet  Low Tide 2011-08-26  18:05 EDT   Moonset 2011-08-26  19:33 EDT   8.44 feet  High Tide 2011-08-26  19:56 EDT   Sunset 


</pre>


----------



## Resica (Aug 25, 2011)

Georgia has a coast?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 25, 2011)

Resica said:


> Georgia has a coast?


....Ya dang Yankee!!.........Don't you have some snow to shovel??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2011)

*Maps Below Update Automatically Every Few Hours*

Latest hurricane maps . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Geesh, you think you might could post a few more maps that show the same thing up there??? 
Here, you missed one..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Geesh, you think you might could post a few more maps that show the same thing up there???
> Here, you missed one..
> 
> View attachment 618324



Hey MC, what do you think Irene will do?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey MC, what do you think Irene will do?


Spin round and round, throw out lots of wind and rain and mess up someones day on the east coast.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Resica said:


> Georgia has a coast?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> ....Ya dang Yankee!!.........Don't you have some snow to shovel??


 Git'em Rutt!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Spin round and round, throw out lots of wind and rain and mess up someones day on the east coast and _*not even bother the gnat convention going on in the middle of the state.*_


 fixed it for ya!


----------



## savreds (Aug 26, 2011)

Just had the first shower from one of the outer bands come thru at work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Already a little breezy on Isle of Palms, SC.

http://www.carolinacoastsurfclub.org/surfcamnew.shtml


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Geesh, you think you might could post a few more maps that show the same thing up there???
> Here, you missed one..
> 
> View attachment 618324



Thanks for making sure none got left out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Thanks for making sure none got left out


I've got more, but only a couple of us would understand them...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Geesh, you think you might could post a few more maps that show the same thing up there???
> Here, you missed one..
> 
> View attachment 618324



Good one.  Sorry about that, I got carried away with so much cool good info available on the web where most of 'em update themselves when new maps become available above due to their inherent embedded nature here & there were not any graphics images on this page of the weather thread.  Let me know if you think I should remove them or which ones are too much.


----------



## Resica (Aug 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ....Ya dang Yankee!!.........Don't you have some snow to shovel??


I wish I did!  



Keebs said:


> Git'em Rutt!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good one.  Sorry about that, I got carried away with so much cool good info available on the web where most of 'em update themselves when new maps become available above due to their inherent embedded nature here & there were not any graphics images on this page of the weather thread.  Let me know if you think I should remove them or which ones are too much.



Absolutely not!!! Post away, it is always good to give folks more info than they could possibly find of any value..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

You might find this link interesting. It is interactive with good time to location data by merely placing your mouse over desired locations.

http://www.stormpulse.com/atlantic?...&ww=1&mo=0&sl=0&ht=0&mg=0&ob=0&wf=1&ml=1&ql=0


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Resica said:


> I wish I did!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might find this link interesting. It is interactive with good time to location data by merely placing your mouse over desired locations.
> 
> http://www.stormpulse.com/atlantic?...&ww=1&mo=0&sl=0&ht=0&mg=0&ob=0&wf=1&ml=1&ql=0



Yep, that's a good one I also found on the Drudge Report which I also like the 4 infrared Satellite images which I tried to restrain myself from also embedding 1 of e'm in your fine thread, but it's too slow for me since I have the cheapest slowest DSL download speed.  Lots of good stuff there.  Thx.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yep, that's a good one I also found on the Drudge Report, but it's too slow for me since I have the cheapest slowest DSL download speed.  Lots of good stuff there.  Thx.



Don't know how well it will work with a slow DSL, but go to weathertap.com and try out their site. I think you get a 14 day free trial or something like that. I subscribed to it and get a ton of useful info off of their radar product data during STS outbreaks...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, I haven't heard of WeatherTAP before.  Lot of mind blowing weather info, tools, & graphics out there I have yet to stumble across.  Appreciate it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't know how well it will work with a slow DSL, but go to weathertap.com and try out their site. I think you get a 14 day free trial or something like that. I subscribed to it and get a ton of useful info off of their radar product data during STS outbreaks...





BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wow, I haven't heard of WeatherTAP before.  Lot of mind blowing weather info, tools, & graphics out there I have yet to stumble across.  Appreciate it.




Here, this is another site Miguel usually suggests......... 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Georgia-Weather/145550498845106


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Here, this is another site Miguel usually suggests.........
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Georgia-Weather/145550498845106



Nice. Wish they would update it more often, at least daily.  Thanks.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2011)

*Maps Below Update Automatically Every Few Hours*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely not!!! Post away, it is always good to give folks more info than they could possibly find of any value..



A few more interesting updated hurricane views to follow from WeatherBELL with Joe *******i which should automatically update periodically as new ones become available . . . 

UTC = Universal Time Coordinated = UTC/GMT = Subtract 4 Hours to get East Coast Time on Maps Below  

(More accurately UTC = "Coordinated Universal Time")


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 26, 2011)

One of the outer outer bands came through here a while ago


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might find this link interesting. It is interactive with good time to location data by merely placing your mouse over desired locations.
> 
> http://www.stormpulse.com/atlantic?...&ww=1&mo=0&sl=0&ht=0&mg=0&ob=0&wf=1&ml=1&ql=0



After your encouragement, I decided to try to be more patient & get to know that good tool you recommended.  Had a blast with lots of the mouse click options.  

The eye of 100mph hurricane Irene is 431 miles from Atlanta, & 373 miles from Macon, & 219 miles from Savannah, Georgia, & 166 miles from Charleston, SC, 178 miles from Wilmington, NC.  

Good stuff.


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 26, 2011)

DDD, MC & BigOx...........Any opinions on what is said by Dr. Simon Atkins?

The hype over Hurricane Irene is overblown, predicts the CEO of Advanced Forecasting Corporation.

"North of Delaware, most hurricane force winds will very likely be gusts, not sustained winds."
o    The demise of Irene has already begun. There is no visible eye. The storm intensity is down to 99 mph. This would be a low-end category 2 or a strong category 1 storm, while 36 hours ago some predicted a catastrophic category 4 storm. Air Force Reserve aircraft have found that Irene's eyewall has collapsed, and the central pressure has risen -- rising pressure means a weakening storm.

o    The reduction in storm intensity likely confirms that this storm is not going to be as monstrous as it has been publicly forecast to be.

o    Yes, it will be windy. However, north of Delaware most hurricane force winds will very likely be gusts, not sustained winds.

o    At Advanced Forecasting Corporation, we are concentrating on the surging waters which typically cause over 85% of the loss of life in hurricanes. We have modeled the following predictions:

                   1)    There will be wind damage over eastern-most North Carolina as well as some storm surge flooding up the Pamlico Sound. Some houses in the Hamptons will be flooded and destroyed. Flooding might occur in New York's Battery Park Subway station and on the FDR Drive since the city could get up to 8 inches of rain. There may be some New England neighborhoods submerged due to rivers overflowing.

                    2)    With 90% confidence, we predict a total damage bill below $1 billion. Unless there is an unexpected secondary or tertiary event, this is not going to be a huge-loss storm.

o    Our internal modeling uses genetic algorithms to emphasize the weaknesses of storms. Remember that storms are energy.  Just like people, they all have their own personalities. From the get-go, Irene was not a power storm. Her goal was to become wide, not internally powerful. Personified further, the storm became too big too quickly and it cannot master its own strength.


----------



## Money man (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely not!!! Post away, it is always good to give folks more info than they could possibly find of any value..



Trust him guys...he knows what he is talking about!


----------



## jcountry (Aug 26, 2011)

Matt.M said:


> DDD, MC & BigOx...........Any opinions on what is said by Dr. Simon Atkins?
> 
> The hype over Hurricane Irene is overblown, predicts the CEO of Advanced Forecasting Corporation.
> 
> ...




I think he is wrong...

I think a big storm surge will mess stuff up.   The storm is moving slowly, and that surge will really mess up coastal areas.  

Maybe there won't be miles and miles of crushed and/or missing structures like Katrina, but the population density in the northeast is much higher.

I would say we will see far more than $1billion in damage.  Maybe not 5, but I would bet more than 1-for sure.  

I just don't see how a surge of that size won't completely jack a lot of stuff up.

(Just my redneck guess, but I am betting this guy misses by a mile on his estimate.)


----------



## krisjack (Aug 26, 2011)

I believe that there will be at least 3 thousand deaths in the northeast.I hope not but the people up there just not used to it and they may not know enough to prepare.I hope I will be wrong and 0 will be the number.Alot of people i think will try to stick it out and then drown in the surge.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Aug 26, 2011)

I am on the South side of Jacksonville, NC now. We are having 30mph winds gusting to 44 mph. Heavy rain and now a tornado warning. Yall have a safe night. We are sinched in and I have my boots on riding it out. Keep us in your prayers! Tim


----------



## krisjack (Aug 26, 2011)

Good thing it turn more to east track but not so good to the new England states tho.Good luck for the people that chose to stick it out.


----------



## slip (Aug 26, 2011)

Best of luck to everyone this thing is going to reach.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 27, 2011)

Great long beach live surf cam.

http://www.nysea.com/live-surf-cam.html

And the Coney Island Cam

http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/coneyisland/

Bunger Surf Shop

http://www.bungersurf.com/Bunger_Surfcam/


----------



## Resica (Aug 27, 2011)

Man, it's been pouring here for hours!


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2011)

Resica said:


> Man, it's been pouring here for hours!



I only wish I could post this message!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 28, 2011)

Resica said:


> Man, it's been pouring here for hours!



Sounds rough up there in Pennsylvania.  According to the maps, may be only a few more hours of it. Thanks for the voice of realtime experience in your report.  Hang in there, almost over for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

Who's ready for the next one? This baby went from 40% chance of tropical development this morning to 100% this afternoon. It's at a good latitude to reach us given the right steering currents, so we'll see what it's got.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's ready for the next one? This baby went from 40% chance of tropical development this morning to 100% this afternoon. It's at a good latitude to reach us given the right steering currents, so we'll see what it's got.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents



yeap 91 looks promising but it is at least a week out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeap 91 looks promising but it is at least a week out.


I'm patient, I can wait a week.


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's ready for the next one? This baby went from 40% chance of tropical development this morning to 100% this afternoon. It's at a good latitude to reach us given the right steering currents, so we'll see what it's got.
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents



GFS says... WAYYYYY Right... it goes East of Bermuda.  I am not excited.  But who trust 10+ day models???


----------



## DDD (Aug 28, 2011)

In fact looking over the last 24 hours of models it has moved it more East with every run.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 28, 2011)

DDD said:


> GFS says... WAYYYYY Right... it goes East of Bermuda.  I am not excited.  But who trust 10+ day models???



  Umm...depends, is it predicting hurricanes or snow...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

DDD said:


> GFS says... WAYYYYY Right... it goes East of Bermuda.  I am not excited.  But who trust 10+ day models???


GFS did the same thing with Irene


----------



## DDD (Aug 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> GFS did the same thing with Irene



Actually, they had Irene going through the gulf and then Florida and finally they locked in on NC / East coast... if it follows that pattern this thing will hook around and hit Europe... which would not be a bad thing.


----------



## DDD (Aug 29, 2011)

Good news on the horizon is we should have good rain chances in here by Sunday - Monday.  Bad news is many folks want to be doing outside stuff those days.  

Might even get a thunderstorm in on Saturday for all you dove hunters.  BTW.... anyone want to invite me and peanut to their dove shoot?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

DDD said:


> Good news on the horizon is we should have good rain chances in here by Sunday - Monday.  Bad news is many folks want to be doing outside stuff those days.
> 
> Might even get a thunderstorm in on Saturday for all you dove hunters.  BTW.... anyone want to invite me and peanut to their dove shoot?



You phrased that incorrectly..

Unless you invite me, DDD and BigOx to your dove shoot we're gonna make it storm on opening day..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

DDD said:


> Actually, they had Irene going through the gulf and then Florida and finally they locked in on NC / East coast... if it follows that pattern this thing will hook around and hit Europe... which would not be a bad thing.



Here's the CIMSS map I was referring too. Not sure where the gulf storm is coming from. It'll be Bush's fault I'm sure..

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/0809_dlm_anim.gif


----------



## DDD (Aug 29, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the CIMSS map I was referring too. Not sure where the gulf storm is coming from. It'll be Bush's fault I'm sure..
> 
> http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/0809_dlm_anim.gif



Please tell me you see this is from 2008?  That is Katrina!  LOL


----------



## krisjack (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes I just saw that too.The wind speed looks to be around 70 knots which is a hurricane and it aiming for LA around Sept 1st or 2nd.It looks to form west of Haiti or Cuba.We will see I guess.Also there should be another hurricane to hit florida after that one  in the Atlantic.Georgia coast should be on high alert also.So the dates to look out for is Sept 2nd and sometime around 5th for the Atlantic.Tropics in the Atlantic and Gulf seems to be getting active.Maybe we will get some rain and just in time for college football.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 29, 2011)

DDD said:


> Please tell me you see this is from 2008?  That is Katrina!  LOL


You make it real difficult for a fella to have fun around here you know... You must be a Baptist..


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 29, 2011)

Miguel,
You still have some blind faith followers


----------



## Resica (Aug 29, 2011)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Sounds rough up there in Pennsylvania.  According to the maps, may be only a few more hours of it. Thanks for the voice of realtime experience in your report.  Hang in there, almost over for you.



We had 10 inches of rain here, on top of the most rain ever recorded in a month during August. Plenty of stream and river floods as well as power outages. Today was beautiful, 70 degrees for the high, fall is on the way!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Hopefully the GFS isn't lying to us and we'll get a little rain out of this one. 

HEY DDD!!!! Look at the date, this ain't Katrina..


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 30, 2011)

Whats the predicted path MC?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Greene728 said:


> Whats the predicted path MC?


It's all over the place. The weather channel seems to think it will just be a weak TD that will meander into Texas. The GFS gives it a TS status that kind of hovers off of the La / Ms coast and finally weakens into a TD and moves inland over Ms., Al, and eventually Ga. 

Basically, nobody knows for sure yet.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the CIMSS map I was referring too. Not sure where the gulf storm is coming from. It'll be Bush's fault I'm sure..
> 
> http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/0809_dlm_anim.gif



Yesterday when you posted this...couldn't stop thinking to myself that the storm in the gulf was just materializing out of thin air and it was a fluke...Now a bunch of the models have it forming...what the HECK!?! 

 If it brings rain though, who cares


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Yesterday when you posted this...couldn't stop thinking to myself that the storm in the gulf was just materializing out of thin air and it was a fluke...Now a bunch of the models have it forming...what the HECK!?!
> 
> If it brings rain though, who cares


I'm just psycho that way...


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

fireman402 said:


> Miguel,
> You still have some blind faith followers



Yeah, but their internet access is limited and they have to stand in line at the nurses station to get their meds twice a day. 

Oh wait...you are talking about weather stuff, I thought you meant the PF, sorry, carry on.


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hopefully the GFS isn't lying to us and we'll get a little rain out of this one.
> 
> HEY DDD!!!! Look at the date, this ain't Katrina..
> 
> View attachment 619046



Is the white part snow?

I heard DDD was the man when it came to snow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Money man said:


> Is the white part snow?
> 
> I heard DDD was the man when it came to snow.


Absolutely. In fact, why don't you get you a boat and go out there to where the white part should be when this baby forms up. You can send us live reports from the blizzard...


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all over the place. The weather channel seems to think it will just be a weak TD that will meander into Texas. The GFS gives it a TS status that kind of hovers off of the La / Ms coast and finally weakens into a TD and moves inland over Ms., Al, and eventually Ga.
> 
> Basically, nobody knows for sure yet.



Although we need the rain, Texas needs it more.

My gut is that it will move like Irene did....further east with each run.  Hopefully coming up the western seaboard of Florida and right up through GA giving us all a much needed watering.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> although we need the rain, texas needs it more.
> 
> My gut is that it will move like irene did....further east with each run.  _*hopefully coming up the western seaboard of florida and right up through ga giving us all a much needed watering.*_


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Did my post sound official?



Or are you praying that much cause you know I'm like any other meteorologist....just guessing


----------



## Keebs (Aug 30, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Did my post sound official?
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you praying that much cause you know I'm like any other meteorologist....just guessing


 just adding my prayers to your hopes..............


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hopefully the GFS isn't lying to us and we'll get a little rain out of this one.
> 
> HEY DDD!!!! Look at the date, this ain't Katrina..
> 
> View attachment 619046



MC, with all those pretty colors on yo map that came from "Twister Data", you sure Quack didn't draw that thang up?


----------



## krisjack (Aug 30, 2011)

It going to be a Cat 1 hurricane and its going to hit near Baton Rouge LA.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

krisjack said:


> It going to be a Cat 1 hurricane and its going to hit near Baton Rouge LA.


Excellent, that will put the NE side of the storm in N.O. and finish the job Katrina started..


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Excellent, that will put the NE side of the storm in N.O. and finish the job Katrina started..



That ain't cool bro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That ain't cool bro!



Oh really. Guess how many folks were displaced by flooding from Irene, and how many Billions in losses will occur to property, not to mention those that lost their lives, yet I can't seem to find any news sources showing the looting crowds, the "it's all Bush's fault" whining, the Government leaches begging to be waited on hand and foot because a storm displaced them from their Government funded housing.

I'm sorry, what was it you were saying wasn't cool?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 30, 2011)

krisjack said:


> It going to be a Cat 1 hurricane and its going to hit near Baton Rouge LA.



I am not sure I believe your predictions!  Leave it to the Three Amigos!

Didn't you say there were going to be thousands of deaths from Irene?


----------



## krisjack (Aug 30, 2011)

Well Irene wasnt as bad as first thought and like i said i am glad i was wrong but thats weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Wellllll, like DDD says over on GW, this one is suppose to dance around just off shore, but that is where his forecast and the models diverge. DDD says it will head west to Texas, the GFS keeps it slowly meandering around the bend of Fl. giving SOWEGA upwards of 4 inches or more. Personally, I can't remember one ever doing that, but then, my memory ain't what it use to be.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 30, 2011)

If it holds true it is going to be a wet bow opener!


When is this thing supposed to materialize?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

The date on the first map is Sept 3rd and the last is Sept 10th...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh really. Guess how many folks were displaced by flooding from Irene, and how many Billions in losses will occur to property, not to mention those that lost their lives, yet I can't seem to find any news sources showing the looting crowds, the "it's all Bush's fault" whining, the Government leaches begging to be waited on hand and foot because a storm displaced them from their Government funded housing.
> 
> I'm sorry, what was it you were saying wasn't cool?



Hubby and I were just saying this same thing today as we were watching the news.  Can't agree more Hugh.


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

krisjack said:


> Well Irene wasnt as bad as first thought and like i said i am glad i was wrong but thats weather.



Really? 40 dead so far, billions in flood damage.


----------



## Money man (Aug 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Absolutely. In fact, why don't you get you a boat and go out there to where the white part should be when this baby forms up. You can send us live reports from the blizzard...



I am ready friend! Got my boat in the yard in the white part about 30 miles south of the ATL, ready to report!!! So...when is it gonna snow in my backyard?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

Money man said:


> I am ready friend! Got my boat in the yard in the white part about 30 miles south of the ATL, ready to report!!! So...when is it gonna snow in my backyard?


Send DDD a pm. I understand he's getting really lonely waiting on Winter to get her.


----------



## krisjack (Aug 30, 2011)

Money man said:


> Really? 40 dead so far, billions in flood damage.



Hum last I heard there were 10.Its raining here now.Hadnt done that in about a month or sh the by the way the 3 thousand thing I knew that it wouldnt be that many.History shows that.There was a hurricane that struck Long Island in 1938 which was a Cat 3 which killed over 682 people in New England that I believe was there deadliest hurricane.


----------



## krisjack (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is another map for ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

krisjack said:


> Hum last I heard there were 10.Its raining here now.Hadnt done that in about a month or sh the by the way the 3 thousand thing I knew that it wouldnt be that many.History shows that.There was a hurricane that struck Long Island in 1938 which was a Cat 3 which killed over 682 people in New England that I believe was there deadliest hurricane.


KJ, I admire your enthusiasm for the weather. One thing to keep in mind about the weather is that nothing is for sure, regardless of statistics. I thought the EF5 tornado of 1998 in Oak Grove Alabama was as bad as it could get in terms of tornado's, that was until I saw the debris ball form southeast of that monster cell just southwest of Tuscaloosa this year. I beat James Spann to the punch on that one, but I only had friends and relatives I could notify, he had the advantage of a TV audience.

One thing you can count on in trying to forecast the weather is that nothing is for certain and historical references are only a benchmark for a baseline. Technology has allowed the Met world to save many lives through the rapid sharing of information, but even with that advantage there will always be the unknown variable that sneaks up and bites everyone in the rear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

The power of Irene.
This is unbelievable!!!!

http://hamptonroads.com/2011/08/port-hampton-roads-reopens-after-hurricane

"The buoy, along with its chain and 18,000-pound sinker, was blown  roughly two miles away, Capt. Mark Ogle, the Coast Guard's captain of  the port, said Tuesday."


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wellllll, like DDD says over on GW, this one is suppose to dance around just off shore, but that is where his forecast and the models diverge. DDD says it will head west to Texas, the GFS keeps it slowly meandering around the bend of Fl. giving SOWEGA upwards of 4 inches or more. Personally, I can't remember one ever doing that, but then, my memory ain't what it use to be.
> 
> View attachment 619100


 I'll take it, we have well's going dry in this part of the state, and I'll have the boat ready too, just in case!


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 31, 2011)

Money man said:


> I am ready friend! Got my boat in the yard in the white part about 30 miles south of the ATL, ready to report!!! So...when is it gonna snow in my backyard?



See...you're asking the wrong question.  If you want an answer, you have to ask "how much in my backyard?"


----------



## DDD (Aug 31, 2011)

If this tropical wave in the gulf comes to pass this is how much rain we could see by Tuesday morning.

When you hit your knees tonight, make sure you ask the man up stairs to make this picture come true.  Might sure enough make for good rainy dove shoot on Monday.


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> See...you're asking the wrong question.  If you want an answer, you have to ask "how much in my backyard?"



I figured I was doing something wrong. DDD ignores my questions and Miguel just taunts me in the pf.


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool maps though. Kind of like looking through the eyes of Predator.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

I expect this percentage to be drastically increased over the next 24 to 36 hours, as this TD moves out of the Cozumel area and into the open Gulf waters.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2011)

Are yall telling me I should get my plots in the ground before the first of next week?


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 31, 2011)

DDD said:


> If this tropical wave in the gulf comes to pass this is how much rain we could see by Tuesday morning.
> 
> When you hit your knees tonight, make sure you ask the man up stairs to make this picture come true.  Might sure enough make for good rainy dove shoot on Monday.



Hopefully we will replicate that map, with appropriate temps, come December or January


----------



## DDD (Aug 31, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Hopefully we will replicate that map, with appropriate temps, come December or January



I hear that!!!


----------



## DDD (Aug 31, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Are yall telling me I should get my plots in the ground before the first of next week?



Looking good.   I will tell ya for sure tomorrow when I have more confidence.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Are yall telling me I should get my plots in the ground before the first of next week?



Depends.



DDD said:


> Looking good.   I will tell ya for sure tomorrow when I have more confidence.



As in, they could get some chance of a shower, or they could get washed three counties away!!! 

I don't think I'd be planting any plots just yet.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 31, 2011)

DDD said:


> If this tropical wave in the gulf comes to pass this is how much rain we could see by Tuesday morning.
> 
> When you hit your knees tonight, make sure you ask the man up stairs to make this picture come true.  Might sure enough make for good rainy dove shoot on Monday.





We need it.  Also noted that south central kansas would get about an inch.  They need it as well.  

Talked to some family that farms in that area and the corn crop was dismal.  last year they harvested around 120-150 bushels per acre (which was a great year).  This year, 5-10 bushels per acre.  Beans are not looking very good either...

They're even bailing the corn stalks to use as feed since feed prices have skyrocketed from the poor wheat and corn harvest.


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

So.....how's the weather?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

Money man said:


> So.....how's the weather?


dry.........


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dry.........



Well, hang in there, a storm is a comin!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2011)

Money man said:


> Well, hang in there, a storm is a comin!


rain or hail??????


----------



## Money man (Aug 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> rain or hail??????



Yep!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

Well now, that didn't take long.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2011)

Now 60%

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo/gtwo_atl_sub.shtml?area1#contents


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2011)

looks great!! pray,pray,pray!!!


----------



## DDD (Sep 1, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> looks great!! pray,pray,pray!!!



You must not be praying hard enough, GFS has gotten in the boat with the EURO and takes this thing to Texas.  However, a weak pieced of energy looks to break off and bring us some decent rain.  the 12Z models looked like this below, (Yeah that was 8" of rain for metro ATL, Lanier, Altoona)  we need to pray this thing comes back our way.

Now we are only looking at maybe 2".  Lots of time to change though and the models are all over the place with the track of '93.


----------



## DDD (Sep 1, 2011)

models....


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 1, 2011)

DDD said:


> models....



I like the red line best!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The power of Irene.
> This is unbelievable!!!!
> 
> http://hamptonroads.com/2011/08/port-hampton-roads-reopens-after-hurricane
> ...



Yep, mighty Irene was a tough one.  Thank God for North Carolina for being brave & slowing down the hurricane some to lessen the impact a bit for the upper east coast.  

Sorry I could not post this yesterday while I was out of town, but here's a short 32 sec. video of the last 8 days of Irene:  


8 days of Irene, seen from space

August 30, 2011

<object id="flashObj" width="624" height="400" classid="clsid<param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="videoId=1135086632001&linkBaseURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.weather.com%2Fweather%2Fvideos%2Fnews-41%2Ftop-stories-169%2F8-days-of-irene-seen-from-space-21743&playerID=45063710001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAAAQxtuk~,N9g8AOtC12ecHIGDQkCKGosAvQO6x7hZ&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=1135086632001&linkBaseURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.weather.com%2Fweather%2Fvideos%2Fnews-41%2Ftop-stories-169%2F8-days-of-irene-seen-from-space-21743&playerID=45063710001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAAAQxtuk~,N9g8AOtC12ecHIGDQkCKGosAvQO6x7hZ&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="624" height="400" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object> 

NASA just released this time lapse video of Irene's 8-day journey as seen from the International Space Station. 



Raw: River rages after Irene

September 1, 2011

<object id="flashObj" width="624" height="400" classid="clsid<param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="videoId=1138293165001&linkBaseURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.weather.com%2Fweather%2Fvideos%2Fnews-41%2Ftop-stories-169%2Fraw-river-rages-after-irene-21762&playerID=45063710001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAAAQxtuk~,N9g8AOtC12ecHIGDQkCKGosAvQO6x7hZ&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=1138293165001&linkBaseURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.weather.com%2Fweather%2Fvideos%2Fnews-41%2Ftop-stories-169%2Fraw-river-rages-after-irene-21762&playerID=45063710001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAAAQxtuk~,N9g8AOtC12ecHIGDQkCKGosAvQO6x7hZ&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="624" height="400" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object> 

Irene sent the Pemigewasset River surging at the Loon Mountain International Bridge in New Hampshire. A section of the bridge later collapsed into the swiftly moving river.



Hope most of the Gulf of Mexico storm tracks converge soon to give us a better guess where it may be headed.  The southeast could use the rain, especially Georgia, but we do not need any interruptions of gas & oil delivery from the Gulf to the SE & to GA.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 1, 2011)

Somebody tell me something. Rain or no rain? I need to get my turnip patch planted. I was in Jasper this morning and it rained like crap. Didnt come this way.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 1, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Somebody tell me something. Rain or no rain? I need to get my turnip patch planted. I was in Jasper this morning and it rained like crap. Didnt come this way.



Looks like Jasper's gunna get another.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Somebody tell me something. Rain or no rain? I need to get my turnip patch planted. I was in Jasper this morning and it rained like crap. Didnt come this way.


You tell me!!


----------



## Matt.M (Sep 1, 2011)

That's a solid maybe.


----------



## DDD (Sep 1, 2011)

Latest model runs are a thing of beauty as far as bringing us rain fall.  Not only does it come to us, it takes about 2 days to say hello and good bye.  

Louisiana down on the delta looks to recieve 24" of rain over 4 days.  Unreal.  While Texas sits just to the west in an unreal drought.  

In other news, Katia in this run of models, makes a dead run for the East Coast and turns out at the last minute.  It's the strongest move to the coast I have seen since this thing formed.


----------



## david w. (Sep 1, 2011)

DDD,How much rain do you think we may get out of this?


----------



## DDD (Sep 1, 2011)

I would say Kennesaw 4"

ATL 4-5"

Macon 3-4"

Augusta 2-3"

Lake Lanier 4"

This is all if the GFS verified.


----------



## david w. (Sep 1, 2011)

DDD said:


> I would say Kennesaw 4"
> 
> ATL 4-5"
> 
> ...




Thanks DDD.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 1, 2011)

DDD said:


> I would say Kennesaw 4"
> 
> ATL 4-5"
> 
> ...



Went over the Ogeechee river near Mitchell Ga the other day it is dry, Buffalo creek near Linton Ga. this evening, same story........All over rain like you are talking about is much needed!!


----------



## slip (Sep 1, 2011)

DDD said:


> I would say Kennesaw 4"
> 
> ATL 4-5"
> 
> ...



That sure would be nice.


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 1, 2011)

DDD, how us in south Ga., Douglas, Tifton, Valdosta?  We really need it too.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 1, 2011)

So DDD this is just gonna be a good soaking rain for a couple days? 4 or 5 inches is a good bit. I think I will plant. Hope it don't get washed away.  What times it looking like its gonna be here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2011)

According to the NAM in the early morning hours of Monday it should start creeping into West Ga. The GFS is not quite as impressive, bringing it into SW Ga late Sunday night / early Monday morning. None of the models have a firm grip on the what, when and how much just yet. One of the reasons is they are having issues resolving the effects of a surface high in the mid-west, but at the same time there will be a strong steering trough at the 200mb height that could move this thing on through pretty quick. Depending on what model you look at, we are either in for a 48 hour rain event or a week long drenching. I'll be happy with a 2 or 3 hour steady rain, so anything more than that is just a bonus, unless it causes real problems for folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> According to the NAM in the early morning hours of Monday it should start creeping into West Ga. The GFS is not quite as impressive, bringing it into SW Ga late Sunday night / early Monday morning. None of the models have a firm grip on the what, when and how much just yet. One of the reasons is they are having issues resolving the effects of a surface high in the mid-west, but at the same time there will be a strong steering trough at the 200mb height that could move this thing on through pretty quick. Depending on what model you look at, we are either in for a 48 hour rain event or a week long drenching. I'll be happy with a 2 or 3 hour steady rain, so anything more than that is just a bonus, unless it causes real problems for folks.



Amen, I will take anything at this point.


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

Its starting to look like the flood from 2009 might try to repeat either in Arkansas, Tenn., Miss, Ala, GA or Western N. Carolina.

Get a load of this...


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

Latest GFS rain run...


----------



## WickedKwik (Sep 2, 2011)

We need it.  I am tired of walking in my yard and hearing crunching.


----------



## Money man (Sep 2, 2011)

So is a rain event setting up for Sat or Sun?

When will be the best time for fishing?


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

From the NWS this morning:

.LONG TERM /SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY/...
ALL EMPHASIS ON THE TROPICAL SYSTEM DEVELOPING OUT OVER THE GULF.
WITH TROPICAL MOISTURE INTERACTING WITH THE FRONTAL BOUNDARY
PROGGD TO SLIP INTO NORTH GEORGIA SUNDAY NIGHT/MONDAY...THEN INTO
CENTRAL GEORGIA MONDAY NIGHT...THEN MEANDER SOMEWHERE ACROSS SOUTH
GEORGIA FOR THE REST OF THE PERIOD...*LOOKING FOR GOOD RAIN CHANCES
FOR MUCH OF THE PERIOD. EXTENDED PROGS SIMILAR WITH HEAVY RAIN
BEING A REAL POSSIBILITY OVER OUR AREA WITH THIS SYSTEM. GFS MOST
AGGRESSIVE WITH RAINFALL TOTALS OF 5 INCHES OR BETTER OVER
PORTIONS OF NORTH GEORGIA BY EARLY TUESDAY...*

*THEN ANOTHER INCH OR
TWO POSSIBLE BY DAYS END. WITH THESE AMOUNTS POSSIBLE WILL
CONTINUE ISSUANCE OF EXCESSIVE RAINFALL/HYDROLOGIC OUTLOOK FOR
NOW...BUT IF LATER RUNS SUPPORT IT...A FLOOD WATCH MAY BE NEEDED
BY SUNDAY. STAY TUNED.*


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

Money man said:


> So is a rain event setting up for Sat or Sun?
> 
> When will be the best time for fishing?



Nope.  I would say Sunday into Monday.  I would fish tomorrow afternoon or Sunday morning, but, your tail should be in church on Sunday morning!  

FYI, my Ranger is going to Oconee tomorrow.


----------



## Money man (Sep 2, 2011)

DDD said:


> Nope.  I would say Sunday into Monday.  I would fish tomorrow afternoon or Sunday morning, but, your tail should be in church on Sunday morning!
> 
> FYI, my Ranger is going to Oconee tomorrow.



Well, if the back seat is open, drop me a PM. I have a kitchen pass and some gas money!


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 2, 2011)

So am I gonna get wet out on Lanier Sunday afternoon say from 12-6???


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So am I gonna get wet out on Lanier Sunday afternoon say from 12-6???



Good chance you will, if nothing else passing showers at the least.

If you were Lanier Spots, God would strike you with lightning.


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

Robert Gamble, who is a meterologist that I respect HIGHLY in North Carolina put this map out a few hours ago.   Much needed rain on the way boys!  I just hope it holds!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2011)

The problem with all of those maps is that the folks that need the rain the most, SOWEGA, are left out of the most significant totals. I'm gonna sit and watch for a while, the Carolina Mets consistently over estimate our averages and locations. Seems they constantly try and apply Appalachian & Sand Hill NC weather habits to Georgia forecasts, and it never pans out the way they project it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The problem with all of those maps is that the folks that need the rain the most, SOWEGA, are left out of the most significant totals. I'm gonna sit and watch for a while, the Carolina Mets consistently over estimate our averages and locations. Seems they constantly try and apply Appalachian & Sand Hill NC weather habits to Georgia forecasts, and it never pans out the way they project it.


 We need it sooooo bad!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

The parched earth down here would sure love to get that rain. I`m waitin` for at least a little rain before I plant my garden.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We need it sooooo bad!!


I'm tryin my best to get this thing to creep across south Bama and get y'all a good soakin, but so far I've only come across one model that favors that scenario, but I'm not giving up yet..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm tryin my best to get this thing to creep across south Bama and get y'all a good soakin, but so far I've only come across one model that favors that scenario, _*but I'm not giving up yet*_..


 Me neither, shuggums!


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

She might go to Hurricane status in a hurry, South GA peeps in my opinion ya'll need this thing to bulk up so it has more rain to give spread over a larger area.

Just out from the NWS:  DISSIPATION OF THIS UPPER-LEVEL LOW AND ITS ATTENDANT DRY AIR INFLUENCE IS FORECAST TO OCCUR IN THE NEXT 24 HOURS...ALLOWING THE SYSTEM TO STRENGTHEN. GIVEN THE SLOW MOTION...LESSENING SHEAR...AND VERY WARM SSTS NEAR 30C THE CYCLONE COULD BE NEAR HURRICANE STRENGTH BEFORE LANDFALL OCCURS IN ABOUT 48 HOURS. THE OFFICIAL INTENSITY FORECAST IS SIMILAR TO THE NHC INTENSITY CONSENSUS MODEL...ICON...WITH THE STATISTICAL MODELS ABOVE AND THE DYNAMICAL MODELS BELOW THE OFFICIAL FORECAST.


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

I know this is not what you S. GA peeps wanted to see, but never the less, T.D. 13 is now T.S. Lee.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2011)

DDD said:


> I know this is not what you S. GA peeps wanted to see, but never the less, T.D. 13 is now T.S. Lee.


----------



## fredw (Sep 2, 2011)

I've got a dove shoot Monday morning in Social Circle and one Tuesday afternoon in Shady Dale.  Maybe I should say I had them planned.....

Any of the models projecting when the heavy rain starts around I-20?


----------



## win280 (Sep 2, 2011)

Are there going to be any substained winds to worry about?


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

@ Fred, can you shoot in 20MPH winds?    I bet those birds are cooking.

It should be raining steady Monday and Tuesday both.  Forget steady... Hard.


@WIN 280, nothing too serious, at least not that I see at this time.  I would think 10-15MPH steady will be on the order.


----------



## fredw (Sep 2, 2011)

DDD said:


> @ Fred, can you shoot in 20MPH winds?    I bet those birds are cooking.
> 
> It should be raining steady Monday and Tuesday both.  Forget steady... Hard.
> 
> ...



DDD, I can handle the wind  Hitting the birds could be a different story though

I'm holding out a little hope for a dry spell among the rain drops.  They won't be flying in heavy rain.

And....I'm not complaining.  We need the rain more than I need a few ounces of dove breast.


----------



## win280 (Sep 2, 2011)

fredw said:


> DDD, I can handle the wind  Hitting the birds could be a different story though
> 
> I'm holding out a little hope for a dry spell among the rain drops.  They won't be flying in heavy rain.
> 
> And....I'm not complaining.  We need the rain more than I need a few ounces of dove breast.



Just shoot the ones flying into the wind and you will be O.K. Those flying downwind would need a 3 shell lead.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2011)

How about ya'll hold that rain around Pine Mountain, GA until late Monday afternoon and then let it rain until late Wednesday. I got food plots to spray.

Hep a brother out here!


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 2, 2011)

See if you can't steer that thang further south.  We are burning up down here at Douglas, GA.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 2, 2011)

We need it something serious in Grady County too


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2011)

Awright Hugh, make that rascal turn enough to give us a good soakin`. We need it something fierce.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2011)

The 18 UTC GFS is starting to show a possibility of what I was afraid of. The upper level (200mb) shearing trough will tear this system apart once it gets inland and move it off rapidly to the northeast before it can drop much rain on us at all. 

That is merely the 18 UTC run of the model. We'll see how it progresses as time goes on, but that trough was one of the features that I was afraid the models weren't handling well, and the closer it gets the more of a factor it seems to become.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2011)

I think this will be to little to late for our ag corn fields up here in Murray CO. I will welcome the rain though..there saying well get quit a bit here.


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

The front looks to be forecasted by the models to turn vertical rather than horizontal.  The North ends of Mississippi and Alabama are going to get flat out hammered.  10+ Inches and they will be experiencing flooding like we did here 2 years ago.

North East Georgia is going to be in the winning circle with big rains do to lift from the mountains.

What I do believe is we will see wide spread amounts from South Georgia to North Georgia of 1.5-2" of rain fall.  It may be scattered at times and not just pouring buckets all the time.  

The models are deverging from run to run so nothing is in stone yet.


----------



## Resica (Sep 2, 2011)

DDD said:


> The front looks to be forecasted by the models to turn vertical rather than horizontal.  The North ends of Mississippi and Alabama are going to get flat out hammered.  10+ Inches and they will be experiencing flooding like we did here 2 years ago.North East Georgia is going to be in the winning circle with big rains do to lift from the mountains.
> 
> What I do believe is we will see wide spread amounts from South Georgia to North Georgia of 1.5-2" of rain fall.  It may be scattered at times and not just pouring buckets all the time.
> 
> The models are deverging from run to run so nothing is in stone yet.


Welcome to Yankee world.


----------



## krisjack (Sep 2, 2011)

This storm is going to be just a rain storm with little wind damage off the coast.There may also be some flooding possible with this.I would change my Labor day plans indoors.Models should have a better grip on what going on tomorrow  I am sure.


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

Excellent, Excellent video from the NWS in PTC detailing their thoughts.  As the MET states, it is subject to change but they detail the flooding and tornado chances.  SW GA needs to be heads up in this department.

Turn the volume on your computer up and have a look!

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/media/ffc/videocast/Lee/player.html


----------



## DDD (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, there is rain moving in from the NE of all places tonight.  Nice band moving right in towards Athens as I type.


----------



## deermeat270 (Sep 3, 2011)

3-5 inches means i have to mow the lawn today, feed the deer and batten down the hatches.


----------



## david w. (Sep 3, 2011)

I just want the rain,Not tornados.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

david w. said:


> I just want the rain,Not tornados.


OK, just for you I'll keep the spinny things at bay, but for Nicodemus all the way up to Dawg2, I ain't makin any promises. I was scanning the Cape / Cin and Lifted Indexes for the state early this morning and that corridor from SOWEGA up towards Columbus could be volatile if the storm pushes a few bands up through there early on.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 3, 2011)

MC, nothing like that way towards the central part is there?  Just west?


----------



## david w. (Sep 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, just for you I'll keep the spinny things at bay, but for Nicodemus all the way up to Dawg2, I ain't makin any promises. I was scanning the Cape / Cin and Lifted Indexes for the state early this morning and that corridor from SOWEGA up towards Columbus could be volatile if the storm pushes a few bands up through there early on.



Thank you my favorite messican.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

whitetaco02 said:


> MC, nothing like that way towards the central part is there?  Just west?



It seemed to be a narrow corridor of unstable air from SOWEGA right up the Ga. line to Columbus almost. The longer the system progresses the less volatile it becomes for any areas in Ga.

North Mississippi / Bama line area won't be as fortunate. As if they need more bad weather this year..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 3, 2011)

*Maps Auto Updated Every Few Hours, Subtract 4 Hours from UTC for Eastern Time*

Wish the NOAA tropical storm Lee cone would cover all of South Georgia:


----------



## DDD (Sep 3, 2011)

Well south GA peeps, I figure you all would like the sight of these.  I know you wanted more, but it's all we can dial up right now.


----------



## DDD (Sep 3, 2011)

And just for the white taco...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> Well south GA peeps, I figure you all would like the sight of these.  I know you wanted more, but it's all we can dial up right now.



1 to 1.25 inch over 5 days???? You better do better than that or Keebs and Nic are gonna bring their hair cuttin tools up your way..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1 to 1.25 inch over 5 days???? You better do better than that or Keebs and Nic are gonna bring their hair cuttin tools up your way..





For shore! We need a lot of rain! And cooler weather too! I got winter greens to plant. 

Come on now, do us right down here in the forgotten part of Georgia!


----------



## DDD (Sep 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1 to 1.25 inch over 5 days???? You better do better than that or Keebs and Nic are gonna bring their hair cuttin tools up your way..



Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## DDD (Sep 3, 2011)

Audio and Video update from the FFC... good stuff.

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/media/ffc/videocast/Lee/player.html


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 3, 2011)

2to6 IMFY and 6to 10 IMBY!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 3, 2011)

DDD said:


> And just for the white taco...



Killin' me!


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 3, 2011)

ddd said:


> and just for the white taco...



lookin good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope we get more than a teapoonful of rain out of this system. It hasn`t done anything here yet but spit a time or two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope we get more than a teapoonful of rain out of this system. It hasn`t done anything here yet but spit a time or two.


Me too Nic, me too. I think one positive thing that is happening (although the models won't admit it) is that Lee is sliding east along the coast instead of moving inland. This could be because of the cold front moving down and making forward progress northward less favorable. If this trend continues then SOWEGA's chances go up, but thus far it is a  slow painful process. I would say it will be interesting to watch, but this one is moving so slow I'd rather paint the inside of my house than sit and watch it's progress, and I HATE painting.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 4, 2011)

The estimated totals keep drop'n


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update Hugh. If we do get any out of it, I`ll post up as it starts, any totals we get.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks for the update Hugh. If we do get any out of it, I`ll post up as it starts, any totals we get.


I would love to see it slide back SE and rebuild some strength then move back over land around PC or Appalachicola Bay and give us all a good soakin, but right now that isn't in the cards.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 4, 2011)

So.... is this going to mess up my lake day from 12-6pm???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So.... is this going to mess up my lake day from 12-6pm???



Not for what you do on the lake..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks for the update Hugh. If we do get any out of it, I`ll post up as it starts, any totals we get.


Looks like you have a decent line of showers coming together around Early and Miller Counties heading your way. I hope they hold together.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2011)

It`s cloudy, and not one breath of air is movin` here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s cloudy, and not one breath of air is movin` here.


I had to come inside with my laptop, it is sprinklin here!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess I'm weird, I don't want 6"-10" of rain. It's dry here, but a couple inches would do as much good. A couple inches over a couple days would mostly soak in. When it rains hard enough to drop ten inches in a couple days, most of it runs off and floods the rivers, and people start losing their homes and lives. The last time it rained double digits here a few years ago with the remnants of Ivan, hundreds of people lost their homes and businesses, a landslide wiped out a small community and killed several people, part of I-40 washed away, it took nearly three years to get all the roads and bridges rebuilt, and good-sized chunks of several towns were condemned and bulldozed. I wouldn't wish that on anybody, much less rejoice about it coming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s cloudy, and not one breath of air is movin` here.


That thin band of showers is still holding together and trying it's best to get to you. It's just moving slow.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I guess I'm weird, I don't want 6"-10" of rain. It's dry here, but a couple inches would do as much good. A couple inches over a couple days would mostly soak in. When it rains hard enough to drop ten inches in a couple days, most of it runs off and floods the rivers, and people start losing their homes and lives. The last time it rained double digits here a few years ago with the remnants of Ivan, hundreds of people lost their homes and businesses, a landslide wiped out a small community and killed several people, part of I-40 washed away, it took nearly three years to get all the roads and bridges rebuilt, and good-sized chunks of several towns were condemned and bulldozed. I wouldn't wish that on anybody, much less rejoice about it coming.



I don't want the pounding rain neither, but as dry as we are here, we'll take whatever Mother Nature sends..... there are ponds and creeks dry that I have never seen get this way, so I know we can "hold" a good bit before we have trouble, and I would MUCH rather it be a couple/three day soaking instead of an onslaught!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, we're dry here, but not near as dry as ya'll are down there. Our terrain up here favors flooding a lot more, too. When all that rain falls in narrow, steep, v-shaped valleys, it hits the creeks in a hurry.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, we're dry here, but not near as dry as ya'll are down there. Our terrain up here favors flooding a lot more, too. When all that rain falls in narrow, steep, v-shaped valleys, it hits the creeks in a hurry.


I've seen what you're referring to happen, it's awsome & amazing and down right scary to watch!  There are well's going dry left & right around here, now THAT is scary!


----------



## DDD (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking at the radar, many gaps in the radar are beginning to fill in nicely.  

I will say the same thing I did last year during the winter.  The models always underestimate gulf systems in how much moisture is present.  

Last night's 0Z run had almost 10" of rain in the NW side of GA.  That would be some major flooding.  2009 kind of flooding.  The lift that is going to occur in the NGA mountains will push rain totals up as well.


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update DDD.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, it just commenced to rainin`.


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, it just commenced to rainin`.



That garden is gonna like that nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> That garden is gonna like that nic.





Yep, I hope it will keep up a slow rain for a couple of days, and I`ll be set.


----------



## DDD (Sep 4, 2011)

Those of you that live in the NE GA Mountains need to be weather aware for flooding.  It's going to be like nothing you folks have seen.



> FLOOD WATCH
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GREENVILLE-SPARTANBURG SC
> 1233 PM EDT SUN SEP 4 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2011)

Dang!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, it just commenced to rainin`.


Glad you're gettin some of this. Likely to get a good bit more too, and keep an eye out for some occasional rough stuff down your way too.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 4, 2011)

Raining here in Cairo for the last hour, good slow, steady soaking. Hope it does the same for the next 2-3 days


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you're gettin some of this. Likely to get a good bit more too, and keep an eye out for some occasional rough stuff down your way too.





Thanks Hugh, we`ll be mindful. We`re gettin` some nice showers off and on.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 4, 2011)

Raining here in Cairo for the last hour, good slow, steady soaking. Hope it does the same for the next 2-3 days


----------



## krisjack (Sep 4, 2011)

Raining pretty good here.I live near the 195 bridge in leesburg.I wish I had a rain gauge.


----------



## DDD (Sep 4, 2011)

TWC has moved their forecast area southward.  Hopefuly they are right!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 4, 2011)

Has not started here...Yet...Been cloudy since 1pm,so hopefully it is coming....To all, Please be careful we don't need anyone to get hurt or killed during this storm system!


----------



## DDD (Sep 4, 2011)

Robert Gamble who lives in the Carolinas and is a very good MET posted this map just a few minutes ago to his blog.

A little more specific than TWC.


----------



## bml (Sep 4, 2011)

Not so much as a drop here yet. I hope we will get several inches here. I spent all day in the garden working, and everything as been fertilized again, so come on rain!!


----------



## bml (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmm.. I'm right on the 7" line. At this point, I'll be thankful for anything more than a sprinkle.


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2011)

Coming down pretty good now. Got the rain gauge out.


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 4, 2011)

Still waiting here.  Radar keeps showing light showers on us but it must be verga.  Nothing hitting the ground at my house yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2011)

1  8/10s so far, and it just started back. Looks like it might set in for a spell.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2011)

Has somebody told Keebs she's fixin to get wet?


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

Just remember,None of these messican.


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

We've been getting a few drops,Thats it.


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2011)

david w. said:


> Just remember,None of these messican.



Amen


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Has somebody told Keebs she's fixin to get wet?


Wet? WET??  HOw about SOAKED!!  Whooo-hooo, was getting a roll of hay in place, JUST got the wrapping off & MAN, did it come down!!   still coming down too!


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 4, 2011)

Getting some light rain now.  Bring it on!!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 4, 2011)

Any chance its going to make it to Athens before bedtime?  I'm tired of waiting......


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

Peein in putnam.


----------



## DDD (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope it gets here soon. I didn't water my new grass yesterday or today because I thought it would be wet by now.


----------



## david w. (Sep 4, 2011)

I am lovin this wet stuff.


----------



## DDD (Sep 4, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> I hope it gets here soon. I didn't water my new grass yesterday or today because I thought it would be wet by now.



Lee acutally moved south a bit today and now seems to be stalled out.  Mississippi and Alabama are going to be under water by Tuesday.  

While we have had to wait, the more it stalls the better chance we have at higher rain totals.  The only bad thing is, certain areas are going to look like our areas did here in 2009.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 4, 2011)

We have had a total of 4 drops here in Winterville!!!!


----------



## DDD (Sep 4, 2011)

fulldraw74 said:


> We have had a total of 4 drops here in Winterville!!!!



In my opinion, the big stuff will not be here until after lunch tomorrow.


----------



## DDD (Sep 4, 2011)

SE GA is getting some welcome showers.  Its falling apart somewhat, but there are some happy folks in certain areas.


----------



## crsdos (Sep 4, 2011)

little scary but glad to have the rain.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2011)

DDD said:


> SE GA is getting some welcome showers.  Its falling apart somewhat, but there are some happy folks in certain areas.


Count me as one of them, tripleD!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 5, 2011)

What rain? I ain't seen no rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, Lee is moving inland, stretching out (getting shredded by that trough) and now looks like we'll be missing out on the bulk of the rain, just as I suspected would happen.

It hasn't done anything here but drizzle for a while, I could spit more...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, as of right now, we have an even 2 inches of rain since yesterday. And looks like maybe a little more if we`re lucky.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, as of right now, we have an even 2 inches of rain since yesterday. And looks like maybe a little more if we`re lucky.



I sure hope y'all get about 6" more over the next few days. Y'all need it bad.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 5, 2011)

Still aint got jack!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2011)

what happen to all this rain?


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 5, 2011)

fulldraw74 said:


> We have had a total of 4 drops here in Winterville!!!!



Braggart, we only got 3 drops in Lexington.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

nickel back said:


> what happen to all this rain?


All what rain? Who promised you a lot of rain?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All what rain? Who promised you a lot of rain?


Snowman and his models!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Snowman and the models!


Well there you go, it ain't snow now is it, and the only models I trust wear a skirt...


----------



## Laneybird (Sep 5, 2011)

Rain?  Pfff....


----------



## SGaither (Sep 5, 2011)

Cloudy, breezy and cool here in Social Circle. I've seen dew heavier than this and by looking at the weather maps this is all the east side of the state will get.


----------



## todd03blown (Sep 5, 2011)

So us folks in Canton and north are we still expected to get a good amount of rain?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> So us folks in Canton and north are we still expected to get a good amount of rain?


If it holds together the potential for a fair amount is there, but nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## david w. (Sep 5, 2011)

It starts to rain and then it stops.


----------



## todd03blown (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it holds together the potential for a fair amount is there, but nothing is guaranteed.



Thanks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking forward for the next week or so the evening temps are going to be down right fall like, while the days will still get a little warm, it won't be anything like we've had for the last couple of weeks. Never fear though, the heat will return before fall officially sets in.

Around the 10th it looks like another LPS in the NE gulf will increase the chances for some rain in Central and SE Ga, as well as keep the day time temps tolerable.

I welcome the cooler nights, but really would rather have some significant rainfall for now..


----------



## SGADawg (Sep 5, 2011)

15/100ths just north of Douglas last night.  The sun is shining now so that has all evaporated.  Still, it's more than we had.  Thankful for every drop.  Bring us more!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 5, 2011)

The national weather service has issued tornado watch 839 in effect until 8 pm edt this evening for the following areas 

in georgia this watch includes 52 counties 

in central georgia 

bibb butts crawford crisp dooly houston jasper jones monroe peach 

in north central georgia 

cherokee clayton cobb dawson dekalb douglas fayette forsyth fulton gwinnett henry newton pickens rockdale walton 

in northwest georgia 

bartow carroll chattooga floyd gordon haralson paulding polk 

in west central georgia 

chattahoochee coweta harris heard lamar macon marion meriwether muscogee pike schley spalding stewart sumter talbot taylor troup upson webster 

this includes the cities of... Americus... Atlanta... Barnesville... Bremen... Buena vista... Butler... Calhoun... Carrollton... Cartersville... Cedartown... Columbus... Conyers... Cordele... Covington... Cumming... Dallas... Dawsonville... Decatur... Douglasville... Ellaville... Forsyth... Fort benning... Fort valley... Franklin... Gray... Griffin... Jackson... Jasper... Lawrenceville... Macon... Manchester... Marietta... Monroe... Montezuma... Monticello... Newnan... Peachtree city... Pine mountain... Preston... Richland... Riverdale... Roberta... Rome... Stockbridge... Summerville... Talbotton... Thomaston... Vienna... Warner robins... West point... Woodstock and zebulon.


----------



## david w. (Sep 5, 2011)

Getting active out there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 5, 2011)

We're under a river flood warning now. Been raining steady since late last night.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 5, 2011)

DDD said:


>



Now just imagine the outcome of that map if it was Jan and it was 28 degrees outside...........


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 5, 2011)

Its been steady about all day in acworth.  A few dry moments.  Just had a frog choker come through.  Could ride a conoe down my street.


----------



## david w. (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe it will come for eatonton next.I wanna float down the road.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Getting active out there.


The NWS will be issuing Tornado warnings outside of the normal instances of confirmed TVS's. What is happening across the state, and will continue is a differential between directions of winds at the surface vs. upper ranges up to 500 mb. This can create a frictional horizontal rotation and should an isolated cell gain enough lift this rotation can be turned vertical and be a short lived tornado. These types of cells are extremely hard to identify and the warnings are purely precautionary as it is near impossible to forecast exactly when and where one will go vertical. Once a cell passes a certain characteristic in it's vertical tops and echo tops they will usually issue a warning. This is 180 degrees out of the norm for typical tornadic activities and warnings, so it is advisable that folks stay on their toes in all areas of increased weather activity, but especially in areas where a Tornado warning has been issued.

Like I stated, contrary to typical conditions, it doesn't mean one has been spotted, it means that conditions are potentially higher than normal, given the type of velocities occurring at different levels, that one could occur without notice.

There, I hope that makes it all clear as mud for you folks..


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 5, 2011)

Why did you make us miss all the rain Miguel?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 5, 2011)

Been raining good here in the Saw for several hours now


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2011)

Got a half inch last night .... thats it so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Hardwoods said:


> Why did you make us miss all the rain Miguel?


I'll see if I can't get you a shower or two this afternoon or evening. But be forewarned, they may have a little hair in them..


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll see if I can't get you a shower or two this afternoon or evening. But be forewarned, they may have a little hair in them..



That's fine. I'll take it however we can get it at this point. We did manage to get some rain yesterday at least.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Hardwoods said:


> That's fine. I'll take it however we can get it at this point.


Which side of 75 are you on?


----------



## david w. (Sep 5, 2011)

Tornado touched down in powder springs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Tornado touched down in powder springs.


That's what the spotter says. Guess we'll have to wait for confirmation.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which side of 75 are you on?



West side but not more than a mile west.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2011)

ok, ya'll chime in, I know Chief is in the Powder Springs area & Slip ain't far away, lemme hear from ya'll!!


----------



## Buck (Sep 5, 2011)

Ugly up here...  We may have to head to the basement shortly.


----------



## todd03blown (Sep 5, 2011)

thunder rumbling in Canton....those bad cells seem to be heading right towards us....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

todd03blown said:


> thunder rumbling in Canton....those bad cells seem to be heading right towards us....



Prolly not a bad idea.


----------



## todd03blown (Sep 5, 2011)

I am on the eastern side of 575....sounds like they said it was heading towards towne lake/eagle watch rd....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

I also have a TVS SW of the current cell following in it's tracks. No ground confirmation yet though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2011)

Rain is comin` and goin` here. Hard rain at times too. And it had got some fairly high wind with it.


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 5, 2011)

OK OK I'm awake...that was close


----------



## bml (Sep 5, 2011)

Man, still hardly more than drizzle here. I fertilized yesterday, so I'm gonna have to get out the hose shortly.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 5, 2011)

Tornado sirens in Bartow. Looks to be SE Bartow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

bml said:


> Man, still hardly more than drizzle here. I fertilized yesterday, so I'm gonna have to get out the hose shortly.



You know how those folks in NW Ga are. They always hog all of the fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

This one's still sporting a fancy reverse hook also. Kind of an anomaly!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

The one I referenced down south isn't giving up easily yet either. It's got a bead on Douglasville.


----------



## todd03blown (Sep 5, 2011)

that tornado seems to be pretty strong and still going strong based on what I am hearing on the TV...


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 5, 2011)

Buck said:


> Ugly up here...  We may have to head to the basement shortly.



Yea over here to Buck.  And I am running out of beer

We have had some rain today.  Last time I saw this much was 09....or at least that much running water in my back yard for such a long time

Ya'll be safe over there.  We are actually less than a mile apart through the woods


----------



## ryano (Sep 5, 2011)

supposedly a tornado on the ground in Ball Ground headed towards Tate which is only a few miles south of me.......if that one doesnt hit Jasper here looks like the one coming out of Acworth might


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Got another one in the same vicinity. If you live in one of these areas listed take care.


----------



## ryano (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got another one in the same vicinity. If you live in one of these areas listed take care.
> 
> View attachment 620059



Z4 looks to be headed straight toward me here in Pickens. The other cell past just to the east of me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

The intensity seems to be ramping way down on all cells. Gotta go do a series of 800's with the boy. Y'all take care.


----------



## ryano (Sep 5, 2011)

tornado sirens blasting off in here in Jasper


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 5, 2011)

Steady rain in Douglasville, sirens been goin off every few minutes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2011)

From my front door, taken just a minute ago.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 5, 2011)

Nasty looking clouds!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would just like some rain....They were talking 6-10 inches for us ....All it has done is sprinkled.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2011)

And right now.


----------



## Battlewagon (Sep 5, 2011)

About an hour ago between Dublin and Wrightsville.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 5, 2011)

.15 so far IMBY!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2011)

One went thru right here @ sixes rd & 575! We've been w/out power for a while now. Heard some people are hurt over in holly springs.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Sep 5, 2011)

We just got done taking shelter in Lumpkin Co from that Jasper warning.

Nic, after taking that picture I hope your hidin'...


----------



## DDD (Sep 5, 2011)

In no way did I expect an outbreak like this today.  Very surprising.


----------



## DDD (Sep 5, 2011)

I am beginning to lose hope for high amounts of rain.

However, we just took on .75" of rain in about 15 minutes time.  The story today is going to be the severe weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep, some quick spinups out there for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2011)

Gettin` close to a thousand posts here, but due to the severe weather we have all over the place right now, don`t worry about a new thread till tomorrow when it calms down some. Just stay here with this one for now.

And hope everybody is okay up ya`lls way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gettin` close to a thousand posts here, but due to the severe weather we have all over the place right now, don`t worry about a new thread till tomorrow when it calms down some. Just stay here with this one for now.
> 
> And hope everybody is okay up ya`lls way.


Thank you sir..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey David W., don't know exactly where you are in relation to Eatonton, but this one will be trailing just to the west of that area. It has good tops and good Meso rotation occurring now and could very easily go TVS.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2011)

Just took a ride out sixes. There's trees down across the road right @ gresham's mill. Road is blocked so we had to turn around. I tried to get some pics to post up but couldn't get close enough. I'll try to get some tomorrow.


----------



## david w. (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey David W., don't know exactly where you are in relation to Eatonton, but this one will be trailing just to the west of that area. It has good tops and good Meso rotation occurring now and could very easily go TVS.
> 
> View attachment 620101



Hey hugh,Thanks for the update.I was at work on my phone so i couldn't respond back,but i was reading what y'all posted on here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey David W., don't know exactly where you are in relation to Eatonton, but this one will be trailing just to the west of that area. It has good tops and good Meso rotation occurring now and could very easily go TVS.
> 
> View attachment 620101



Holy crud! That looks like it's right over me! I bet that's what just passed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy crud! That looks like it's right over me! I bet that's what just passed


If you're just now noticing it then you're either dead or it fell apart and didn't do much..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hearing a fair amount of thunder and think the line is gonna hit both Nic and me about the same time. Cable has been out for a couple of hours so the weather maps here are all i got at the moment.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 5, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're just now noticing it then you're either dead or it fell apart and didn't do much..



 The bottom fell out over here a little while ago. Thought a whirly do was gonna take us out for sure. It's calm right now


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2011)

I hear it thunderin` back your way, Robert. Gettin` darker too. 

Cortney, ya`ll alright up yonder ways?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hearing a fair amount of thunder and think the line is gonna hit both Nic and me about the same time. Cable has been out for a couple of hours so the weather maps here are all i got at the moment.





Nicodemus said:


> I hear it thunderin` back your way, Robert. Gettin` darker too.
> 
> Cortney, ya`ll alright up yonder ways?



Give me a second and I'll get it fired back up and show you what's comin at you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Just a little thunder boomer, nothing serious.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I hear it thunderin` back your way, Robert. Gettin` darker too.
> 
> Cortney, ya`ll alright up yonder ways?



Hard rains just hit here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Hugh. Mostly green for me, looks like. This time.


----------



## david w. (Sep 5, 2011)

Raining here,but not to bad.They gave us a tornado warning for the one miguel was talking about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2011)

Since it has calmed down a little bit I went ahead and put the new one up. Thanks for hanging this one out there Nic.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6276211#post6276211


----------

